# Milan in pressing su Soriano. Galliani chiama la Samp.



## admin (13 Agosto 2015)

Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 14 Agosto 2015, il Milan vuole Soriano. Mihajlovic è in pressing sul giocatore. Lo vuole al Milan. Galliani, intanto, ha già chiamato la Sampdoria per chiedere informazioni. Il prezzo è di 10 milioni di euro.

Anche Pedullà conferma. Scatto forte del Milan per Soriano. Poco fa c'è stato un contatto tra le parti.

Seguiranno dettagli e aggiornamenti


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2015)

Aiuto.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2015)

Scontatissimo che arriverà solo lui... altro che Ibra e regista


----------



## O Animal (13 Agosto 2015)

Piuttosto prendo Balotelli e lo faccio giocare a centrocampo...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Agosto 2015)

conferma anche pedullà...

Milan 2015/2016 Game Over


----------



## gabuz (13 Agosto 2015)

Finché non sarò costretto dall'evidenza voglio costringermi a non crederci


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2015)

Questo arriverebbe come centrocampista di qualità visto che può fare anche il trequartista (!!!!)

Si salvi chi può.


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Agosto 2015)

io sono contento ottimo acquisto


----------



## Smarx10 (13 Agosto 2015)

Se dovesse arrivare farebbe al 99% il trequartista. E penso che, nonostante tutto, sarebbe il più adatto a farlo in questa rosa disastrata (visti gli infortuni di menez). Sinceramente non ho mai avuto grandi pretese su quel ruolo, speravo comunque potessimo prendere l'esubero di qualche big magari in prestito.. Tipo nasri. Se dovesse arrivare penso che ciò non precluderebbe l'arrivo del grande centrocampista. Vediamo dai


----------



## Blu71 (13 Agosto 2015)

Forse risparmiano prendendo Soriano al posto di Witsel per poi spendere quanto rimane per Ibra...


----------



## tash (13 Agosto 2015)

Se il centrocampista di qualità deve essere Soriano tanto vale mettere Romagnoli a centrocampo, dato che sa impostare, e tenerci Paletta in difesa


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Agosto 2015)

Apro il forum e vedo Soriano inseguito da Milan, Napoli e Juventus. Mediocrità a go-go


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Agosto 2015)

spendere 100 milioni per una squadra che se va bene ti arriva quarta...ma bee non dice nulla???...ma cappero avrà anche lui dei collaboratori che ne sanno di calcio o no???


----------



## Elmajiko10 (14 Agosto 2015)

Ma come si fa.....hanno il prosciutto negli occhi....serve un centrocampista di qualità o se devi prendere un trequartista prendi un nastri o un pastore


----------



## O Animal (14 Agosto 2015)

Diciamo anche che la Gazzetta stamattina aveva sparato Lucas Leiva e Pedullà è Pedullà...


----------



## koti (14 Agosto 2015)

Ma dove giocherebbe? Trequartista? Lol.


----------



## Hammer (14 Agosto 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Apro il forum e vedo Soriano inseguito da Milan, Napoli e Juventus. Mediocrità a go-go



Ugualissimo.


----------



## hiei87 (14 Agosto 2015)

Ma perchè??? Perchè???


----------



## Lorenzo (14 Agosto 2015)

Ah, ma La Gazzetta, quella della dama cinese, Gundogan e Lucas Leiva? Proprio quella? 

Sono tranquillissimo.


----------



## alessandro77 (14 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=2006]alessandro77[/MENTION] la notizia è della Gazzetta di oggi, 14 Agosto


----------



## smoking bianco (14 Agosto 2015)

no va be basta. Non è possibile andare avanti così. mandare via bidoni per prenderne altri. Incredibile.



Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> spendere 100 milioni per una squadra che se va bene ti arriva quarta...ma bee non dice nulla???...ma cappero avrà anche lui dei collaboratori che ne sanno di calcio o no???



quarta?? se non arriva Ibra non entriamo neanche in Europa League.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Agosto 2015)

> quarta?? se non arriva Ibra non entriamo neanche in Europa League.


parlavo del resto...con 100 milioni potevamo finalmente tornare a sperare di lottare per il vertice...ma purtroppo finché al Milan c'è tu sai chi non si potrà mai e poi mai tornare grandi...MAI


----------



## alessandro77 (14 Agosto 2015)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=2006]alessandro77[/MENTION] la notizia è della Gazzetta di oggi, 14 Agosto



Ah ecco, il titolo mi sembrava diverso.. Ok


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Agosto 2015)

A sto punto mi tengo nocerino. Sant'iddio


----------



## franck3211 (14 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 14 Agosto 2015, il Milan vuole Soriano. Mihajlovic è in pressing sul giocatore. Lo vuole al Milan. Galliani, intanto, ha già chiamato la Sampdoria per chiedere informazioni. Il prezzo è di 10 milioni di euro.
> 
> Anche Pedullà conferma. Scatto forte del Milan per Soriano. Poco fa c'è stato un contatto tra le parti.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli e aggiornamenti



Perché la discussione sul centrocampista internazionale è stata chiusa? Essendo notizie di fonti diverse?


----------



## admin (14 Agosto 2015)




----------



## 666psycho (14 Agosto 2015)

assurdo, anche con i soldi continuiamo a prendere bidoni... centrocampo riempito di giocatori mediocri. Se l'anno prossimo Galliani non viene cacciato io mi arrendo. Cmq se sinisa ha chiesto lui stesso Soriano è meglio che torni ad allenare la samp, non è possibile per dio.


----------



## Therealsalva (14 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Perché la discussione sul centrocampista internazionale è stata chiusa? Essendo notizie di fonti diverse?



La storia del centrocampista internazionale è durata 10 minuti, è arrivato il momento di prendere Soriano, Cigarini ed Emanuelson a parametro zero


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 14 Agosto 2015, il Milan vuole Soriano. Mihajlovic è in pressing sul giocatore. Lo vuole al Milan. Galliani, intanto, ha già chiamato la Sampdoria per chiedere informazioni. Il prezzo è di 10 milioni di euro.
> 
> Anche Pedullà conferma. Scatto forte del Milan per Soriano. Poco fa c'è stato un contatto tra le parti.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli e aggiornamenti





ma che 2 palle. 
ital-milan is coming allora. 

tanto valeva prendere valdifiori a giugno allora, visto che uno così non ce l'abbiamo. 
soriano è un altro cesso come Bertolacci.


----------



## Aron (14 Agosto 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> A sto punto mi tengo nocerino. Sant'iddio



Nocerino è scarso.

Soriano è un discreto giocatore. 
L'eventuale arrivo di Soriano non preclude altri centrocampisti.
Esempio:

out Nocerino - in Witsel
out Suso - in Soriano
out Poli - in Maher/Xhaka

Tutto da vedere se arriva, comunque.
Fino ad ora il Milan ha sospeso o congelato qualsiasi trattativa che ha fatto innervosire i tifosi.


----------



## admin (14 Agosto 2015)

Ci stiamo riempiendo di Poli e di Bonaventura. Sono tutti uguali.


----------



## Aron (14 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ci stiamo riempiendo di Poli e di Bonaventura. Sono tutti uguali.



Dai però, Bonaventura è almeno due spanne sopra a Poli.
Poli è proprio inutile. Bonaventura invece l'anno scorso è stato uno dei migliori se non il migliore della rosa.
Non è certo il Bonaventura di turno a fare da zavorra al Milan, quanto i soliti Montolivo, De Sciglio, Honda, De Jong, Abate ecc.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


>



AC Sampdoria 2015-2016


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Nocerino è scarso.
> 
> Soriano è un discreto giocatore.
> L'eventuale arrivo di Soriano non preclude altri centrocampisti.
> ...



io non capisco perché witsel non sia ancora qua. 

non è un problema di soldi, abbiamo visto che la società spende dove e come vuole. 
forse bisogna aspettare che lo zenit trovi un sostituto o ufficializzi qualcuno ? tipo romagnoli, abbiamo dovuto aspettare i porci comodi della roma, ma era già nostro da un mese buono. 

adesso sembra che soriano sia privilegiato per un discorso di costi (witsel costa il doppio), quando invece non è così. 

perché dobbiamo sempre ridurci all'ultimo minuto a fare gli affari, anche quando abbiamo i soldi ? 
idem in uscita, abbiamo ancora almeno 4-5 cessi da sbolognare e siamo a metà agosto, fate voi.


----------



## Heaven (14 Agosto 2015)

Ma si può essere così incompetenti da voler prendere sempre questi mediocri? Fa pensare alla malafede

#soriaNO


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> io non capisco perché witsel non sia ancora qua.
> 
> non è un problema di soldi, abbiamo visto che la società spende dove e come vuole.
> forse bisogna aspettare che lo zenit trovi un sostituto o ufficializzi qualcuno ? tipo romagnoli, abbiamo dovuto aspettare i porci comodi della roma, ma era già nostro da un mese buono.
> ...


L'agente di Witsel non conosce Forte dei Marmi.
Quello di Soriano sì. Che tra l'altro è lo stesso agente di Saponara. Che da le piste a gatto Soriano


----------



## Sanji (14 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 14 Agosto 2015, il Milan vuole Soriano. Mihajlovic è in pressing sul giocatore. Lo vuole al Milan. Galliani, intanto, ha già chiamato la Sampdoria per chiedere informazioni. Il prezzo è di 10 milioni di euro.
> 
> Anche Pedullà conferma. Scatto forte del Milan per Soriano. Poco fa c'è stato un contatto tra le parti.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli e aggiornamenti



Ci manca solo che inizi un asta per accaparrarsi Soriano con Juve e Napoli e poi davvero inizierò a soffrire di una qualche forma di nevrosi.


----------



## Davidinho22 (14 Agosto 2015)

sì ma dai dopo bertolacci prendere pure soriano non è da incompetenti, è da sabotatori! ma che vergogna è, abbiamo un centrocampo di chi non si sa chi è peggio... è la fine è finita


----------



## Kazarian88 (14 Agosto 2015)

Ma solo italiani conoscono? 
Non dico che sono scarsi a prescindere ma ampliare un pò il bagaglio di giocatori conosciuti no?!


----------



## DannySa (14 Agosto 2015)

E quindi questa è la qualità?????????
No, non può essere. Poi 10 mln per Soriano sono come 20 mln per Bertolacci, è pazzesco.
Centrocampisti presi da Genoa e Sampdoria, boh.


----------



## Reblanck (14 Agosto 2015)

Come tipo di giocatore al Milan serve un Verratti,Oscar o un Isco,questi sarebbero il top ma non vengono e non li vendono.
Witsel paga molto il fatto di essere stato pagato (se non erro) 50 milioni,ma non spenderei mai più di 20 milioni per lui.
Soriano è la soluzione più semplice da fare ma a me pare un altro Bonaventura,Poli o Bortolacci.
Gundogan che secondo me non viene,a dir la verità a me non convince molto.
Secondo me dovremmo cercare di cedere i vari Menez,Cerci e Honda e cercare di prendere almeno 1 campione.


----------



## Reblanck (14 Agosto 2015)

Come tipo di giocatore al Milan serve un Verratti,Oscar o un Isco,questi sarebbero il top ma non vengono e non li vendono.
Witsel paga molto il fatto di essere stato pagato (se non erro) 50 milioni,ma non spenderei mai più di 20 milioni per lui.
Soriano è la soluzione più semplice da fare ma a me pare un altro Bonaventura,Poli o Bortolacci.
Gundogan che secondo me non viene,a dir la verità a me non convince molto.
Secondo me dovremmo cercare di cedere i vari Menez,Cerci e Honda e cercare di prendere almeno 1 campione.


----------



## O Animal (14 Agosto 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> *Come tipo di giocatore al Milan serve un Verratti,Oscar o un Isco*,questi sarebbero il top ma non vengono e non li vendono.
> Witsel paga molto il fatto di essere stato pagato (se non erro) 50 milioni,ma non spenderei mai più di 20 milioni per lui.
> Soriano è la soluzione più semplice da fare ma a me pare un altro Bonaventura,Poli o Bortolacci.
> Gundogan che secondo me non viene,a dir la verità a me non convince molto.
> Secondo me dovremmo cercare di cedere i vari Menez,Cerci e Honda e cercare di prendere almeno 1 campione.



 guarda che questi 3 giocano tutti in ruoli diversi...


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Agosto 2015)

Non si capisce bene cosa vuole il Milan sul mercato, Soriano nella Samp di Sinisa ha fatto quasi sempre il trequartista, allora si Mihajlovic vuole un 10 perche no un Calhanoglu, un Iarmolenko, un Lamela, un Praet o lo stesso Draxler che costa 30mln


----------



## Casnop (14 Agosto 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Non si capisce bene cosa vuole il Milan sul mercato, Soriano nella Samp di Sinisa ha fatto quasi sempre il trequartista, allora si Mihajlovic vuole un 10 perche no un Calhanoglu, un Iarmolenko, un Lamela, un Praet o lo stesso Draxler che costa 30mln


È possibile che ci sia stata una diversa valutazione di Sinisa sul centrocampo dopo questo precampionato. Inizialmente prevedeva Bonaventura a trequarti, Bertolacci mezzala sinistra e altre soluzioni per quella destra (Poli, Mauri, lo stesso Montolivo). Poi, l'esigenza di elevare la capacità di palleggio ed inserimento dei centrocampisti, e la risposta insufficiente a tali fini di Poli, di un Montolivo in difficoltà di recupero fisico dopo il grave infortunio e di Mauri, che sta pagando la giovane età e l'inserimento in un grande club, lo ha indotto a fare scelte diverse, con Bertolacci riportato (finalmente, diremmo) a destra, Bonaventura a mezzala sinistra, dove l'anno scorso ha offerto ottime prestazioni. Tutto ok, ma risulta ora scoperto un posto a trequarti, con le alternative Honda e Suso che non convincono del tutto, ed il pensiero su Soriano. Questo, senza considerare che nel ruolo di centrale basso manca sempre e comunque un giocatore con caratteristiche di regia, che De Jong non soddisfa queste esigenze e che Montolivo non ha più, se mai l'ha avuta, la resistenza atletica per disimpegnarsi nel ruolo. Chissà, gli interventi sul mercato a centrocampo potrebbero essere allora due.


----------



## Djici (14 Agosto 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Non si capisce bene cosa vuole il Milan sul mercato, Soriano nella Samp di Sinisa ha fatto quasi sempre il trequartista, allora si Mihajlovic vuole un 10 perche no un Calhanoglu, un Iarmolenko, un Lamela, un Praet o lo stesso Draxler che costa 30mln



Praet che se non sbaglio si sta innervosendo molto con l'Anderlecht e che potrebbe partire per poco piu di 10 mln mi stuzzica molto.


----------



## robs91 (14 Agosto 2015)

Alla fine ce l'hanno fatta a costruire l'Ital-Milan dei cessi.Che schifo...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 14 Agosto 2015, il Milan vuole Soriano. Mihajlovic è in pressing sul giocatore. Lo vuole al Milan. Galliani, intanto, ha già chiamato la Sampdoria per chiedere informazioni. Il prezzo è di 10 milioni di euro.
> 
> Anche Pedullà conferma. Scatto forte del Milan per Soriano. Poco fa c'è stato un contatto tra le parti.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli e aggiornamenti



Vista la fonte rimango tranquillo. Continuo a credere che a centrocampo arriverà solo un profilo top in grado di spostare realmente gli equilibri.


----------



## el_gaucho (14 Agosto 2015)

Tutti demonizzavano sarri perche' avrebbe portato l'italmilan e la mentalita' provinciale, mentre si' e' esultato all'arrivo del grande sinisa. E' vero che il Napoli si sta ridimensionando ma almeno a centrocampo il tecnico chiede valdifiori e Allan.
Il mitico sinisa invece vuole bertolacci e Soriano. Tutti e 4 giocatori mediocri, con I primi due che almeno qualche passaggio lo sanno fare. Galliani e mihailovoc ci riporteranno in cima al mondo!


----------



## Superpippo9 (14 Agosto 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Non si capisce bene cosa vuole il Milan sul mercato, Soriano nella Samp di Sinisa ha fatto quasi sempre il trequartista, allora si Mihajlovic vuole un 10 perche no un Calhanoglu, un Iarmolenko, un Lamela, un Praet o lo stesso Draxler che costa 30mln



Sulle 33 presenze nello scorso campionato 20 le ha giocate da mezzala dx e 13 da tq... Comunque come tutti i nostri probabili acquisti è sicuramente scarso e oltre a retrocedere alla fine credo che "moriremo tutti!!!"


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 14 Agosto 2015, il Milan vuole Soriano. Mihajlovic è in pressing sul giocatore. Lo vuole al Milan. Galliani, intanto, ha già chiamato la Sampdoria per chiedere informazioni. Il prezzo è di 10 milioni di euro.
> 
> Anche Pedullà conferma. Scatto forte del Milan per Soriano. Poco fa c'è stato un contatto tra le parti.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli e aggiornamenti



*Pedullà: Il Milan è in pole per Soriano grazie a una telefonata di ieri sera, il giocatore voleva voleva aspettare il Milan prima di valutare altre ipotesi ( Napoli su tutte), il contatto di ieri sera può essere decisivo visto che è una richiesta di Mihajlovic, si può chiudere per 10 milioni.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan è in pole per Soriano grazie a una telefonata di ieri sera, il giocatore voleva voleva aspettare il Milan prima di valutare altre ipotesi ( Napoli su tutte), il contatto di ieri sera può essere decisivo visto che è una richiesta di Mihajlovic, si può chiudere per 10 milioni.*



Sono senza parole, quest'anno sono piu arrabbiata dell'anno scorso ecc, almeno potevi dire ehh ma non abbiamo i soldi quest'anno i soldi ci sono e non è cambiato niente prima del mercato eravamo da 4 posto in giù ora con 100 milioni in meno siamo da 4° posto in giù pietà, gli unici acquisti che mi gustano al momento sono Bacca, Mauri,Romagnoli mi piace ma è giovanissimo non possiamo aspettarci chissà chi.


----------



## Schism75 (14 Agosto 2015)

Io non ci credo. Troppe voci vicino al Milan (pellegatti, ordine, in parte Suma) hanno detto e scritto che serve un innesto di qualità che abbia certe caratteristiche. Per cui o Soriano non sarà l'ultimo acquisto, o non é proprio l'acquisto.


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Agosto 2015)

Convinto che non venga Soriano..nel caso in cui dovesse arrivare allora ne arriverà un altro oltre a lui a centrocampo..ma dovrebbe partire qualcuno(magari sulla trequarti)


----------



## osvaldobusatti (14 Agosto 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Io non ci credo. Troppe voci vicino al Milan (pellegatti, ordine, in parte Suma) hanno detto e scritto che serve un innesto di qualità che abbia certe caratteristiche. Per cui o Soriano non sarà l'ultimo acquisto, o non é proprio l'acquisto.



Tutta gente pronta alla genuflessione su richiesta.
Se comprano Soriano, saranno Te Deum, peana e lodi per Galliani...


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Agosto 2015)

Se il primo obiettivo del Milan fosse realmente Soriano, sarebbe già qua da mesi.


----------



## Julian Ross (14 Agosto 2015)

Sarebbe l'ennesimo sperpero di milioni. 

Di mediocri discreti o mediocri scarsi abbiamo già Bonaventura, Honda e Bertolacci. 
Per non parlare dei Polo, Nocerino, Montolivo, De Jong...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Agosto 2015)

_Il centrocampista internazionale_ cit.

Se prendono Soriano abbiamo un centrocampo ancora piu' mediocre


----------



## MaschioAlfa (14 Agosto 2015)

Sto solo sperando che sia il diversivo per far abbasssare le pretese monetarie al vero obiettivo.

Altrimenti quest anno speriamo di raggiungere la Europa league.

Con 100 milioni di mercato..... MAMMA MIA


----------



## wfiesso (14 Agosto 2015)

Premesso che son convinto arrivi un altro centrocampista a prescindere da soriano, io son contento del suo acquisto, è una scelta del mister, fino all'anno scorso ci lamentavamo perchè il mercato lo faceva galliani senza ascoltare l'allenatore, quest'anno ascoltano l'allenatore e prendono chi chiede lui e ancora non va bene, la squadra la fa mihajlovic e son contento che lo assecondino


----------



## mrsmit (14 Agosto 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> _Il centrocampista internazionale_ cit.
> 
> Se prendono Soriano abbiamo un centrocampo ancora piu' mediocre



internazionale perchè è nato in Germania...........


----------



## 666psycho (14 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan è in pole per Soriano grazie a una telefonata di ieri sera, il giocatore voleva voleva aspettare il Milan prima di valutare altre ipotesi ( Napoli su tutte), il contatto di ieri sera può essere decisivo visto che è una richiesta di Mihajlovic, si può chiudere per 10 milioni.*




non ci voglio credere...


----------



## Cizzu (14 Agosto 2015)

Per carità. 10 milioni buttati.

Certo che a quel prezzo non sarà mai possibile acquistare un regista adeguato.


----------



## Jaqen (14 Agosto 2015)

Ripeto, Soriano è buono. Il problema è che non può essere l'ennesimo buon giocatore che ci prendiamo.. che palle..


----------



## osvaldobusatti (14 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 14 Agosto 2015, il Milan vuole Soriano. Mihajlovic è in pressing sul giocatore. Lo vuole al Milan. Galliani, intanto, ha già chiamato la Sampdoria per chiedere informazioni. Il prezzo è di 10 milioni di euro.
> 
> Anche Pedullà conferma. Scatto forte del Milan per Soriano. Poco fa c'è stato un contatto tra le parti.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli e aggiornamenti



Un giocatore che ha la fiducia dell'allenatore rende sicuramente più di uno che ha la fiducia di Galliani.
Soriano è un numericamente un esubero, ma credo sia meglio dell'attuale Montolivo e di una sfilza di altri.
Non ci farà fare un salto di qualità, ma un passetto in avanti...


----------



## franck3211 (14 Agosto 2015)

Sulla Gazzetta parla comunque di una pista che si sonderà negli ultimi giorni, dato che Galliani ha in mente anche altre soluzioni. 
Insomma è un ripiego se si legge bene la notizia


----------



## Dany20 (14 Agosto 2015)

Ma il famoso centrocampista internazionale?


----------



## Milan7champions (14 Agosto 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ma il famoso centrocampista internazionale?


In teoria era Witsel,ma Soriano e' il profilo giusto...


----------



## Casnop (14 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Sulla Gazzetta parla comunque di una pista che si sonderà negli ultimi giorni, dato che Galliani ha in mente anche altre soluzioni.
> Insomma è un ripiego se si legge bene la notizia


Lettura corretta di quell'articolo. È probabile che abbiano chiesto al giocatore di non firmare con altri che lo avevano contattato. Forse Galliani ha avuto timore di un intervento della Juve ed ha chiamato il giocatore. Soriano alla fine arriverà, ma è dubbio se sarà l'unico a farlo per il centrocampo.


----------



## George Weah (14 Agosto 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Lettura corretta di quell'articolo. È probabile che abbiano chiesto al giocatore di non firmare con altri che lo avevano contattato. Forse Galliani ha avuto timore di un intervento della Juve ed ha chiamato il giocatore. Soriano alla fine arriverà, ma è dubbio se sarà l'unico a farlo per il centrocampo.



Credo anch'io che alla fine sarà così, mi aspetto una sorpresa per il centrocampo.


----------



## Il Genio (14 Agosto 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> io sono contento ottimo acquisto



Siamo in due
Altro giocatore, come Bertolacci, che ci stupirà 
Altro giocatore, come Bertolacci, con buona tecnica ed ottimo senso dell'inserimento 
Altro giocatore che beneficerebbe dell'arrivo di un personaggio col nasone


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (14 Agosto 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Lettura corretta di quell'articolo. È probabile che abbiano chiesto al giocatore di non firmare con altri che lo avevano contattato. Forse Galliani ha avuto timore di un intervento della Juve ed ha chiamato il giocatore. Soriano alla fine arriverà, ma è dubbio se sarà l'unico a farlo per il centrocampo.



Se arrivasse Soriano e poi Witzel non sarebbe poi così male il nostro centrocampo insieme a De Jond, Bertolacci e Bonaventura.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Il Milan è in pole per Soriano grazie a una telefonata di ieri sera, il giocatore voleva voleva aspettare il Milan prima di valutare altre ipotesi ( Napoli su tutte), il contatto di ieri sera può essere decisivo visto che è una richiesta di Mihajlovic, si può chiudere per 10 milioni.*



Come siamo competitivi


----------



## Hammer (14 Agosto 2015)

rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> Se arrivasse Soriano e poi Witzel non sarebbe poi così male il nostro centrocampo insieme a De Jond, Bertolacci e Bonaventura.



Con Soriano, a questo punto Witsel diventa decisamente più complicato.

Che poi, non capisco perché a questo punto non acquistare soltanto Witsel


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Agosto 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Con Soriano, a questo punto Witsel diventa decisamente più complicato.
> 
> Che poi, non capisco perché a questo punto non acquistare soltanto Witsel



Io non capisco perché per il Dott. Galliani non esistano altri giocatori al di fuori di Witsel e Soriano


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Agosto 2015)

Soriano in se stesso sarebbe un discreto acquisto, anche nell'ottica di avere una buona base italiana, la clausola a 10 milioni con i prezzi che corrono ingolosisce non poco, chiaro che però andrebbe prima fatta una bella scrematura, 

Contando 6 centrocampisti per 3 posti direi: 
Bertolacci, Soriano, Poli, De Jong, Witsel, Regista nuovo

Out 
Montolivo che non dà garanzie fisiche,
J Mauri in prestito perché ha bisogno di giocare

Bonaventura jolly, una sorta di 12 uomo, trequartista o mezzala a secondo delle necessità


----------



## MaschioAlfa (14 Agosto 2015)

Sbaglio o sono rimasti solo 10 milioni dei 100 preventivati dalla società per il calciomercato ???



TAAAAC !!!


----------



## Devil (14 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Soriano in se stesso sarebbe un discreto acquisto, anche nell'ottica di avere una buona base italiana, la clausola a 10 milioni con i prezzi che corrono ingolosisce non poco, chiaro che però andrebbe prima fatta una bella scrematura,
> 
> Contando 6 centrocampisti per 3 posti direi:
> Bertolacci, Soriano, Poli, De Jong, Witsel, Regista nuovo
> ...




Ma chi se lo prende Montolivo? e Nocerino? poi secondo te arriverebbero ben 3 acquisti a centrocampo: Soriano, Witsel e il regista nuovo. Mi sembra alquanto improbabile


----------



## Hammer (14 Agosto 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perché per il Dott. Galliani non esistano altri giocatori al di fuori di Witsel e Soriano



ESATTAMENTE

Interessi personali, alias procuratori e amicizie?
Scarsa conoscenza del calcio internazionale?

Ai posteri l'ardua sentenza


----------



## Casnop (14 Agosto 2015)

George Weah ha scritto:


> Credo anch'io che alla fine sarà così, mi aspetto una sorpresa per il centrocampo.


Lo vediamo tutti cosa manca al Milan di oggi, Zlatan a parte: il centrale di centrocampo che ripulisce il pallone dagli scarichi difensivi e rilancia il contropiede o il gioco di sponda di Luiz Adriano per gli incursori che conosciamo e per Bacca. Nel ruolo allo stato vi è un solo giocatore, De Jong, perché Montolivo, ove mai classificabile nel ruolo, si muove nelle sabbie mobili di un difficile recupero psicofisico e Mauri deve decidere cosa vuol fare da grande. Un ruolo fondamentale per il gioco ed un solo giocatore, peraltro non il migliore: inaccettabile. Come avere piazzato le cariche di dinamite un po' ovunque e non avere l'innesco. Forse Sinisa pensa di spostare queste mansioni ancora più indietro, sui centrali difensivi, ma è una mossa al momento improvvida, i giocatori dovrebbero prima recepire i compiti naturali di questo ruolo e poi approfondire altro. Un centrocampo senza regista lo fa il Barcellona di Luis Enrique, ma il tiki-taka compensa ampiamente questa mancanza e la strapotenza dell'attacco fa il resto. Noi possiamo arrivare pian piano a quel palleggio, ma per la strapotenza di cui sopra... a meno che non arrivi lui.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Agosto 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Ma chi se lo prende Montolivo? e Nocerino? poi secondo te arriverebbero ben 3 acquisti a centrocampo: Soriano, Witsel e il regista nuovo. Mi sembra alquanto improbabile



La società al momento è molto vaga sulla campagna acquisti, stiamo a vedere

Non mi importa se Monto e Noce non hanno mercato, comunque nel Milan non hanno futuro, li terremo come soprammobile.


----------



## mark (14 Agosto 2015)

Vi prego Soriano no basta Galliani!! Serve qualità, non lo capisce il pelato!! Io punterei tutto su Eriksen, ma non ci avranno neanche pensato quei geni!!


----------



## Devil (14 Agosto 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> La società al momento è molto vaga sulla campagna acquisti, stiamo a vedere
> 
> Non mi importa se Monto e Noce non hanno mercato, comunque nel Milan non hanno futuro, li terremo come soprammobile.



Si ma c'è anche la famosa storia dei 25 giocatori. Per fare quello che dici tu bisognerebbe allontanare Nocerino, Honda, Suso e José Mauri.


----------



## Devil (14 Agosto 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> Vi prego Soriano no basta Galliani!! Serve qualità, non lo capisce il pelato!! Io punterei tutto su Eriksen, ma non ci avranno neanche pensato quei geni!!



Lo prende la Juve


----------



## kYMERA (14 Agosto 2015)

Questo sarebbe il centrocampista pronto di caratura internazionale? Galliani veramente non si può vedere.


----------



## mark (14 Agosto 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Lo prende la Juve



So che ha fatto dei sondaggi, con lui potremo fare il salto di qualità decisivo!!


----------



## Devil (14 Agosto 2015)

mark ha scritto:


> So che ha fatto dei sondaggi, con lui potremo fare il salto di qualità decisivo!!



Onestamente, tu dove andresti? alla Juve o al Milan?


----------



## mark (14 Agosto 2015)

Devil ha scritto:


> Onestamente, tu dove andresti? alla Juve o al Milan?



Ora come ora alla Juve, ma bisogna pagarli i giocatori ed Eriksen non è di certo economico e da quello che sembra la Juve tanta voglia di spendere non ce l'ha, quindi un possibilità a mio avviso ce l'avremo!!


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Agosto 2015)

Kazarian88 ha scritto:


> Ma solo italiani conoscono?
> Non dico che sono scarsi a prescindere ma ampliare un pò il bagaglio di giocatori conosciuti no?!



per forza, avranno tutti procuratori pappa e ciccia con galliani. 

gli unici internazionali ce li porta raiola, o ce li molla l'amico florentino, per il resto galliani fa sempre affari con i suoi procuratori di fiducia.


----------



## Bataille (14 Agosto 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> ESATTAMENTE
> 
> Interessi personali, alias procuratori e amicizie?
> Scarsa conoscenza del calcio internazionale?
> ...



La verità è una, semplice e recita così: Galliani è senza alcun dubbio il peggior AD/DS al mondo. È un discreto _politico_, un mestierante malizioso che sa come districarsi tra gli squallidi orpelli della Lega. Dal punto di vista sportivo, tuttavia, è quanto di peggiore possa capitare ad una società che deve rilanciarsi: qualsiasi cosa esuli dal suo network di procuratori-faccendieri gli è oscuro, inaudito ed incontra il suo disintersse. 

È un monumento al cretinismo aziendalista di marca berlusconiana.


----------



## Elmajiko10 (14 Agosto 2015)

Scusate ma il procuratore di witsel nell intervista che ha fatto il 29 di luglio aveva detto che c era l accordo col Milan è che il Milan doveva trovare l accordo con lo zenit e che se sarebbe approdato in Italia viene al Milan.....e dopo il 10 di agosto ogni momento è buono


----------



## El Divino (14 Agosto 2015)

Fino ad oggi il mercato era coerente, se si comincia a parlare di giocatori tipo Soriano, ritorniamo agli errori passati. Perché non riportare Birsa e Traoré, costanno pocco et non creano problemi, poì abbiamo il Noce e Zaccardo in caso...dai rimaniamo seri, con i prezzi degli abbonamenti si puo chiedere Di più


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (14 Agosto 2015)

Soriano può giocare in più ruoli e Miha lo conosce già molto bene, arriva da una buona stagione ma continuo a pensare che non sia quello che fa per noi. Parliamoci chiaro, non è scarso, ma abbiamo bisogno di un giocatore in mezzo al campo che sia davvero forte, che ci faccia fare un salto di qualità ulteriore.


----------



## Schism75 (14 Agosto 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Tutta gente pronta alla genuflessione su richiesta.
> Se comprano Soriano, saranno Te Deum, peana e lodi per Galliani...



Si, ma é senza dubbio sintomatico che non l'hanno sponsorizzato fino ad ora, anzi in maniera pubblica hanno detto che serve altro. Poi può essere tutto, ma in questo caso non ci credo, o almeno voglio non crederci,


----------



## HyenaSmith (14 Agosto 2015)

Andatevi a rivedere i miei post di un mese fa e della settimana scorsa, sempre detto che dopo Romagnoli sarebbe arrivato Soriano e che ci saremmo fermati, altro che Witsel - Ibra - Gundogan X°°°D
D'altronde quando vai a spendere 20 mln per Bertolacci, capisci subito quale sarà l'andazzo del mercato. A questo punto mi pare chiaro che non arriverà nessun top, allora sarei quasi propenso a prendere Biglia dalla Lazio che sicuramente ha più senso e più qualità di Soriano.


----------



## hiei87 (14 Agosto 2015)

Mai visto un simile sperpero di milioni. E non pensate che ne arriveranno altri. Ricordatevi la rosa dei 25...saremo in 50 solo a centrocampo, uno peggio dell'altro...Uno più invendibile dell'altro.
Non ho parole.
Certo che anche Mihajlovic...sono il suo primo sostenitore, però se voleva allenare certa gente, poteva anche restare all samp.


----------



## Hammer (14 Agosto 2015)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Soriano può giocare in più ruoli e Miha lo conosce già molto bene, arriva da una buona stagione ma continuo a pensare che non sia quello che fa per noi. Parliamoci chiaro, non è scarso, ma abbiamo bisogno di un giocatore in mezzo al campo che sia davvero forte, che ci faccia fare un salto di qualità ulteriore.



Esattamente

E soprattutto non vai a spendere dieci milioni per un giocatore così discreto. Parliamoci chiaro, Marotta&Paratici con 10 milioni hanno acquistato Vidal


----------



## Giangy (14 Agosto 2015)

Questo Soriano non mi piace niente, poi è troppo lento per i miei gusti... ma poi sempre i soliti nomi da mesi e mesi, ma il gallo non si guarda un po' di andare un attimo in giro, e guardare anche verso l'Olanda dove ci sono tanti giovani talenti... non capisco


----------



## bmb (14 Agosto 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Esattamente
> 
> E soprattutto non vai a spendere dieci milioni per un giocatore così discreto. Parliamoci chiaro, Marotta&Paratici con 10 milioni hanno acquistato Vidal



Non ti va sempre bene.


----------



## Hammer (14 Agosto 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Non ti va sempre bene.



Nemmeno sempre male


----------



## robs91 (14 Agosto 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Questo Soriano non mi piace niente, poi è troppo lento per i miei gusti... ma poi sempre i soliti nomi da mesi e mesi, ma il gallo non si guarda un po' di andare un attimo in giro, e guardare anche verso l'Olanda dove ci sono tanti giovani talenti... non capisco


M dove vuoi che vada Galliani....Questo qui si affida sui suggerimenti interessati dei procuratori amici.Di calcio ne sa poco o nulla.


----------



## carlocarlo (14 Agosto 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Esattamente
> 
> E soprattutto non vai a spendere dieci milioni per un giocatore così discreto. Parliamoci chiaro, Marotta&Paratici con 10 milioni hanno acquistato Vidal



e pogba a zero, quindi tutti i centrocampisti piu scarsi di pogba dovrebbero venire a pagamento. mi sembra logico


----------



## franck3211 (14 Agosto 2015)

Per Sky sono Juve e Napoli a essere particolarmente attenete alla situazione di soriano che non partirà nelle ultime ore di mercato per evitare problemi alla Samp nella ricerca del sostituto.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Per Sky sono Juve e Napoli a essere particolarmente attenete alla situazione di soriano che non partirà nelle ultime ore di mercato per evitare problemi alla Samp nella ricerca del sostituto.



Speriamo che Dio ce la scampi.


----------



## el_gaucho (14 Agosto 2015)

Bataille ha scritto:


> La verità è una, semplice e recita così: Galliani è senza alcun dubbio il peggior AD/DS al mondo. È un discreto _politico_, un mestierante malizioso che sa come districarsi tra gli squallidi orpelli della Lega. Dal punto di vista sportivo, tuttavia, è quanto di peggiore possa capitare ad una società che deve rilanciarsi: qualsiasi cosa esuli dal suo network di procuratori-faccendieri gli è oscuro, inaudito ed incontra il suo disintersse.
> 
> È un monumento al cretinismo aziendalista di marca berlusconiana.



Sottoscrivo in toto!


----------



## Hammer (14 Agosto 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> e pogba a zero, quindi tutti i centrocampisti piu scarsi di pogba dovrebbero venire a pagamento. mi sembra logico



No assolutamente, non sto dicendo che dobbiamo comprare tutti i Vidal e i Pogba del mondo. Sto solo dicendo che per comprare gente buona non servono solo venti milioni random, ma anche astuzia e competenza.


----------



## Superpippo9 (14 Agosto 2015)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Questo sarebbe il centrocampista pronto di caratura internazionale? Galliani veramente non si può vedere.



A dire la verità Galliani ha detto che il mercato è chiuso.... Quindi sto cc di esperienza internazionale è roba di giornalisti non di Galliani


----------



## Aron (14 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Per Sky sono Juve e Napoli a essere particolarmente attenete alla situazione di soriano che non partirà nelle ultime ore di mercato per evitare problemi alla Samp nella ricerca del sostituto.



È tutto da vedere se arriva, infatti.

Anche se arrivasse, è comunque impensabile sostituire Honda, Suso e Nocerino con tre acquisti dello stesso livello. Soriano che sostituisce uno di questi sarebbe comunque un upgrade.
La società sa comunque che serve un regista, e le opinioni dei giornalisti vicino alla società Milan sono un chiaro indizio.
Fino all'anno scorso, i vari Pellegatti, Ordine e Suma non si esprimevano quasi mai sull'esigenza di un regista, perché c'era Montolivo e De Jong poteva ugualmente giocare in quel ruolo.
Da diversi mesi è iniziata poi una piccola campagna per bocciare la diga davanti alla difesa, ma è in questa finestra di mercato che i giornalisti vicino al Milan si schierano apertamente per il regista.
Questi giornalisti non fanno dispetti alla società, il che significa che hanno ricevuto notizie direttamente da essa riguardo l'intenzione di comprare un regista.


----------



## Renegade (14 Agosto 2015)

Forse a molti *sfugge* qualcosa:



Admin ha scritto:


> *Mihajlovic è in pressing sul giocatore. Lo vuole al Milan.*



Quindi prima di iniziare la galleria degli epiteti negativi contro società, Galliani, Berlusconi, Bee ecc. è bene leggere questa frase.* E' una richiesta dell'allenatore, una sua scelta, una sua volontà*. Dunque la colpa è di Mihajlovic in caso arrivi, che non si rende conto delle reali necessità della squadra e che ha evidentemente ancora una mentalità troppo provinciale.

Ciò detto, dopo Bertolacci non mi sorprende più nulla. Alla fine l'Ital-Milan scarso si è realizzato.


----------



## Jaqen (14 Agosto 2015)

Non posso credere che Sinisa si accontenti di Soriano.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Agosto 2015)

Comunque spero sia una notizia trapelata per far sì che i riflettori non si spostino sui veri obiettivi.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (14 Agosto 2015)

Se vanno via Honda, Nocerino, Menez e Suso in prestito ne servono almeno 2.
Soriano può giocare trequartista e c'è sempre posto per il regista..


----------



## Memories of the Time (14 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Forse a molti *sfugge* qualcosa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Galliani ha colpe consolidate, confermate e reiterate. Questa è un affermazione di un giornale, non mi sembra di aver visto Miha dirlo davanti a delle telecamere o altro. Per quanto mi riguarda può essere benissimo che Galliani gli abbia detto "O Soriano o niente", e allora bon.
Puoi può essere anche che Miha è stronso dentro, oh


----------



## J&B (14 Agosto 2015)

Con Soriano Montolivo farebbe coppia di mezz'ala con Bertolacci,e fuori Bonaventura.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Agosto 2015)

Non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedo e se lo vedo bestemmio.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Forse a molti *sfugge* qualcosa:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Secondo me se la società volesse ritornare ad alti livelli direbbe: "che devi fa con sto coso? tiettelo Soriano tiettelo, ti pigliamo Eriksen e Ibra" 

Credo sia più "chi vuoi tra Witsel strapagato, strapompato, giocato in russia per anni, in nazionale insipido e Soriano che conosci ed è meglio di Nocerino? Entrambi no"

Pure Allegri voleva Lazzari


----------



## Aron (14 Agosto 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> Con Soriano Montolivo farebbe coppia di mezz'ala con Bertolacci,e fuori Bonaventura.



Fa fuori Montolivo.


----------



## franck3211 (14 Agosto 2015)

Se viene fa il trequartista.


----------



## HyenaSmith (14 Agosto 2015)

Ma vi pare che se a Miha gli avessero messo sul piatto Witsel, Ibra, Gundogan, Xhaka, lui si sarebbe impuntato per avere Soriano? E' la stessa cosa di Bertolacci, voluto palesemente dalla società. Se arriverà Soriano sarà perchè è l'unica opzione proposta dalla società all'allenatore e a questo punto avranno ingabbiato pure lui perchè diranno: "Adesso noi i giocatori che volevi te li abbiamo presi, ora portaci almeno in Champions", è un film già visto.


----------



## Aron (14 Agosto 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Se viene fa il trequartista.



In questo modo risolveremmo pure il problema del sostituto di Niang, che sarebbe "rimpiazzato" temporaneamente da Bonaventura (che può fare la seconda punta o comunque fare l'esterno qualora si applichi il 4-3-3).


----------



## franck3211 (14 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> In questo modo risolveremmo pure il problema del sostituto di Niang, che sarebbe "rimpiazzato" temporaneamente da Bonaventura (che può fare la seconda punta o comunque fare l'esterno qualora si applichi il 4-3-3).



si per me è un buon acquisto sempre se poi si interviene sul centrocampo con un grande giocatore.


----------



## Aron (14 Agosto 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Ma vi pare che se a Miha gli avessero messo sul piatto Witsel, Ibra, Gundogan, Xhaka, lui si sarebbe impuntato per avere Soriano? E' la stessa cosa di Bertolacci, voluto palesemente dalla società. Se arriverà Soriano sarà perchè è l'unica opzione proposta dalla società all'allenatore e a questo punto avranno ingabbiato pure lui perchè diranno: "Adesso noi i giocatori che volevi te li abbiamo presi, ora portaci almeno in Champions", è un film già visto.



Non capisco questo disfattismo. 

Davvero dopo che la società ha speso più di 80 milioni sul mercato, di cui 25 per un difensore giovanissimo e 20 per un centrocampista in ascesa e non affermato, e dopo che per Ibra è stato preparato un contratto a cifre faraoniche (se si libera dal PSG), si può immaginare che una eventuale spesa per Soriano possano causare problemi di budget?
I 10 milioni per Soriano bloccherebbero la trattativa Witsel e occluderebbero eventuali altri acquisti?

Galliani pure se riuscisse ad acquistare Witsel e Ibra nel giro di pochi giorni, si può essere abbastanza sicuri che nei famigerati tre giorni del condor ne prenderà altri tre solo per rispettare la tradizione (non dico tre forti, ma tre utili alla causa, tipo un terzino sinistro, un regista giovane come Maher e un giocatore d'esperienza).


----------



## Hammer (14 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Fa fuori Montolivo.



In quel caso potrei accoglierlo benevolmente


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (14 Agosto 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perché per il Dott. Galliani non esistano altri giocatori al di fuori di Witsel e Soriano


Penso che questo sia un mistero grante tanto quanto il significato della vita....


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Agosto 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Praet che se non sbaglio si sta innervosendo molto con l'Anderlecht e che potrebbe partire per poco piu di 10 mln mi stuzzica molto.



Giocatore fantastico, grande tecnica, molto inteligente tatticamente, atleticamente forte, un po'meno veloce di De Bruyne ma cmq simile, sicuramente un investimento da fare, lo vogliono il Sevilla, Benfica, Porto, Villarreal e Chelsea.. lo ha anche seguito a lungo la Juventus


----------



## HyenaSmith (14 Agosto 2015)

Tielemans + Xhaka, spendi 35-40 milioni in tutto e ti asscuri due campioni che ti durano almeno 10 anni e hai regista e trequartista in un colpo. Non avessimo speso qui 20 per Bertolacci...questi erano da comprare immediatamente.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Agosto 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Io non capisco perché per il Dott. Galliani non esistano altri giocatori al di fuori di Witsel e Soriano



Ma perchè bisogna sempre scrivere queste sciocchezze senza senso?
Galliani ha già pronto Kucka nel caso i primi due non vengano


----------



## HyenaSmith (14 Agosto 2015)

Arriva sicuro, addirittura Fester ha chiamato al telefono Ferrero, cioè, nostro al 99%, anzi, per me manca solo l'ufficialità e addio speranze per la zona Champions.


----------



## The P (14 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 14 Agosto 2015, il Milan vuole Soriano. Mihajlovic è in pressing sul giocatore. Lo vuole al Milan. Galliani, intanto, ha già chiamato la Sampdoria per chiedere informazioni. Il prezzo è di 10 milioni di euro.
> 
> Anche Pedullà conferma. Scatto forte del Milan per Soriano. Poco fa c'è stato un contatto tra le parti.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli e aggiornamenti



Se hanno chiesto informazioni perché OLTRE a un Witsel o un Gungdogan vorrebbero prendere anche un Soriano, al posto di Nocerino o Honda, ci può stare. 

Se invece l'acquisto del centrocampo è SOLO Soriano, allora inizio a sperare con tutto me stesso che il sergente di ferro Serbo fallisca prima possibile. Siamo il Milan non la Sampdoria. 

Un altro che viene a sporcare la nostra gloriosa tradizione come Allegri non lo tollero.


----------



## 666psycho (14 Agosto 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Tielemans + Xhaka, spendi 35-40 milioni in tutto e ti asscuri due campioni che ti durano almeno 10 anni e hai regista e trequartista in un colpo. Non avessimo speso qui 20 per Bertolacci...questi erano da comprare immediatamente.



sarebbe stato troppo intelligente da parte di Galliani... Tielemans lo prenderei ad occhi chiusi, è quello che ci serve, l'unica cosa è che forse ha poca esperienza ma ha tecnica, visione di gioco e un buonissimo piede! con 20/25 milioni lo porti a casa


----------



## 666psycho (14 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> *Se hanno chiesto informazioni perché OLTRE a un Witsel o un Gungdogan vorrebbero prendere anche un Soriano, al posto di Nocerino o Honda, ci può stare.
> 
> *Se invece l'acquisto del centrocampo è SOLO Soriano, allora inizio a sperare con tutto me stesso che il sergente di ferro Serbo fallisca prima possibile. Siamo il Milan non la Sampdoria.
> 
> Un'altro che viene a sporcare la nostra gloriosa tradizione come Allegri non lo tollero.





spero sia questo... perché se no


----------



## DannySa (14 Agosto 2015)

Se Soriano fosse l'unico acquisto in mezzo allora è chiaro, è malafede pura, ditemi voi cosa c'entra un giocatore da 10 mln (pure troppi) se si vuole portare il cc ad un livello superiore, non capirei.
Fosse un acquisto di fine mercato così tanto per sostituire qualcuno che è ormai alla frutta (tipo Montolivo) allora non avrei problemi, trovo assurdo che si parli di Soriano quando abbiamo bisogno di giocatori di livello e soprattutto pronti, nessuno ne chiede 6, ne servono 2 + Ibra.
Il centrocampo non dà garanzie nemmeno se arrivasse Witsel, bisogna fare almeno un altro buon colpo e questi pensano a Soriano, dai per favore eh.


----------



## ilcondompelato (14 Agosto 2015)

ormai non mi stupisco più di niente.
questi riusciranno a spendere più di 100 mln senza riuscire neanche a lottare per la Champions...la solita vergogna di una proprietà che s affida ad un 70 enne ************* che non conosce il mercato se non quei 4 mediocri che giocano nel ns campionato.
incredibile come sia possibile affidarsi al condom che da anni ci sta letteralmente distruggendo


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Agosto 2015)

Io non capisco come si faccia anche solo a pensare a sto cesso a pedali se si vuole ritornare grandi


----------



## Cizzu (14 Agosto 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Tielemans + Xhaka, spendi 35-40 milioni in tutto e ti asscuri due campioni che ti durano almeno 10 anni e hai regista e trequartista in un colpo. Non avessimo speso qui 20 per Bertolacci...questi erano da comprare immediatamente.



Ma cosa scrivi.. hai parlato personalmente con i dirigenti dell'Anderlecht e del Borussia M. ? I giocatori adesso hanno il prezzo appiccicato sopra come al supermercato? Il cartellino di Xhaka, stando a transfermarkt si aggira sui 20 milioni. 12 invece per Tielemans.
Adesso, secondo te, se davvero fossero questi i prezzi definitivi, credi che nessun Arsenal, Chelsea o Real non abbiano avuto 35 milioni da spenderci su?.. andiamo.. Questo voler parlare per forza contro e a sproposito non lo capisco.


----------



## dyablo65 (14 Agosto 2015)

seeeeeeeee ti danno tielemans per 12 milioni.....


----------



## Doctore (14 Agosto 2015)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Ma cosa scrivi.. hai parlato personalmente con i dirigenti dell'Anderlecht e del Borussia M. ? I giocatori adesso hanno il prezzo appiccicato sopra come al supermercato? Il cartellino di Xhaka, stando a transfermarkt si aggira sui 20 milioni. 12 invece per Tielemans.
> Adesso, secondo te, se davvero fossero questi i prezzi definitivi, credi che nessun Arsenal, Chelsea o Real non abbiano avuto 35 milioni da spenderci su?.. andiamo.. Questo voler parlare per forza contro e a sproposito non lo capisco.



Parlare contro Galliani a prescindere è l unica cosa buona e giusta...ma anche sentire dire che con 10/15 milioni ti saresti preso roba migliore di bertolacci non esiste al mondo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Agosto 2015)

Xhaka va via a 25-30 milioni. L'Anderlecht venderà Tielemans l'anno prossimo per monetizzare ancor di più. Credo che si avvicineranno ai 30 per venderlo.


----------



## HyenaSmith (14 Agosto 2015)

Cizzu ha scritto:


> Ma cosa scrivi.. hai parlato personalmente con i dirigenti dell'Anderlecht e del Borussia M. ? I giocatori adesso hanno il prezzo appiccicato sopra come al supermercato? Il cartellino di Xhaka, stando a transfermarkt si aggira sui 20 milioni. 12 invece per Tielemans.
> Adesso, secondo te, se davvero fossero questi i prezzi definitivi, credi che nessun Arsenal, Chelsea o Real non abbiano avuto 35 milioni da spenderci su?.. andiamo.. Questo voler parlare per forza contro e a sproposito non lo capisco.



Sì perchè se vai dall'Anderlecht con 25 mln non te lo vendono Tielemans, certo come no. Il Chelsea e il Real cercano giocatori pronti, per quanto forte Tielemans è pur sempre un '97.


----------



## PoloNegativo (14 Agosto 2015)

Tielemans è da prendere al volo... anche per 30 milioni.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (14 Agosto 2015)

Speriamo che Mancini fallisca così Mihajlović va all' inter e si porta dietro soriano..


----------



## markjordan (14 Agosto 2015)

soriano a 10 e' un affare , diciamolo (non a caso inter e juve ci hanno provato , lui vuole-aspetta sinisa)
il problema e' che ci serve uno tecnico e forte , entrambi sarebbe ok


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dalla Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 14 Agosto 2015, il Milan vuole Soriano. Mihajlovic è in pressing sul giocatore. Lo vuole al Milan. Galliani, intanto, ha già chiamato la Sampdoria per chiedere informazioni. Il prezzo è di 10 milioni di euro.
> 
> Anche Pedullà conferma. Scatto forte del Milan per Soriano. Poco fa c'è stato un contatto tra le parti.
> 
> Seguiranno dettagli e aggiornamenti



Sisi, ufficiale


----------



## admin (15 Agosto 2015)

Soriano fa rima con Degrado


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Agosto 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Sì perchè se vai dall'Anderlecht con 25 mln non te lo vendono Tielemans, certo come no. Il Chelsea e il Real cercano giocatori pronti, per quanto forte Tielemans è pur sempre un '97.



Abbiamo presso Romagnoli a 25, quindi... vabbe 20 o 25 mln per Tielemans e ancora un affare, un grandissimo investimento, mi pare è chi mete d'accordo un po'tutti, è lui la "cabina di regia" che vogliamo: giocatore giovane, veloce, con ottima tecnica, immediato nel verticalizzare e ribaltare la manovra, rapidissimo nell'impostare e nel proporsi con personalitá quando si tratta di offrire l'appoggio anche nei disimpegnipoi e in piu puo anche giocare insieme a De Jong tanto aclamato da Mihajlovic davanti la difesa.. sono mesi che non ho piu nessun dubbio, è lui il nome, tra tutti i centrocampisti acostati e chi lontanamente ha il miglior raporto costo-ingaggio-qualita-potencialita, bisogna andare dal Anderletch e dal ragazzo e fare una offerta seria, il soldi c'e.. punto e basta.


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Agosto 2015)

L'unica buona notizia è che stando ai nomi in ballo per il centrocampo, Soriano, Witsel (e Kovacic?), si cerca gente giovane. 
Se consideriamo che fino a poco tempo fa si andava a prendere il rotto e pensienato Essien...

Ma dopo Bertolacci anche Soriano no per la miseria! 
Lasciamo che questi giocatori si congiungano agli Astori e ai Valdifiori e vivano insieme l'italfratellanza


----------



## The P (15 Agosto 2015)

Sono stato a leggere cose ne pensano gli utenti di un forum (credo sia il più importante) della Sampdoria. Pensavo di andare lì a leggere commenti di vedove disperate e invece questo è quanto emerso:

- Nessuno si strappa i capelli, ritengono che 8mln sia il suo reale valore di mercato, per 15mln stapperebbero una bottiglia buona

- Nessuno lo ritiene all'altezza di Bertolacci, considerato all'unanimità più forte del doriano 

- In molti ritengono che quest'anno difficilmente ripeterà la stagione scorsa


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Sono stato a leggere cose ne pensano gli utenti di un forum (credo sia il più importante) della Sampdoria. Pensavo di andare lì a leggere commenti di vedove disperate e invece questo è quanto emerso:
> 
> - Nessuno si strappa i capelli, ritengono che 8mln sia il suo reale valore di mercato, per 15mln stapperebbero una bottiglia buona
> 
> ...


_
La volpe e l'uva (cit.)_


----------



## DannySa (15 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Sono stato a leggere cose ne pensano gli utenti di un forum (credo sia il più importante) della Sampdoria. Pensavo di andare lì a leggere commenti di vedove disperate e invece questo è quanto emerso:
> 
> - Nessuno si strappa i capelli, ritengono che 8mln sia il suo reale valore di mercato, per 15mln stapperebbero una bottiglia buona
> 
> ...



Essendo un mediocre si svaluterà, la squadra è più scarsa dell'anno scorso e l'allenatore è 7000 galassie inferiore al precedente.
Mossa geniale comprarlo ora, quelli forti e giovani li lasciamo andare perché non sono pronti, Verratti Pogba ecc, i P0 vanno sempre bene mentre i giovani li prendiamo solo quando sono mediocri e hanno fatto la stagione della vita, strapagandoli di brutto.
Soriano sarebbe accettabile nel caso si fosse spaccato un campione e dovessimo coprire il buco un mesetto, ma così, come prima scelta è veramente insulso andare a buttare altri 10 mln per nulla.


----------



## raducioiu (15 Agosto 2015)

Secondo SportMediaset la clausola rescissoria di 10 milioni vale solo per l'estero: la Sampdoria chiede 15 milioni.


----------



## Chrissonero (15 Agosto 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Secondo SportMediaset la clausola rescissoria di 10 milioni vale solo per l'estero: la Sampdoria chiede 15 milioni.


----------



## Casnop (15 Agosto 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Secondo SportMediaset la clausola rescissoria di 10 milioni vale solo per l'estero: la Sampdoria chiede 15 milioni.



Il Milan sta guardando altrove. Ha i soldi per farlo, deve farlo ed agganciare il craque che cambia colore alla squadra. Centrale basso, trequarti, lo deciderà Sinisa. Ma occorre lanciarsi sull'occasione, e completare una già buona squadra. Forza.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Agosto 2015)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Secondo SportMediaset la clausola rescissoria di 10 milioni vale solo per l'estero: la Sampdoria chiede 15 milioni.



*Pedullà: Soriano vuole solo il Milan vuole ritrovare Mihajlovic, la trattativa potrebbe rientrare nel vivo già Lunedi o Martedi, ai rossoneri piace il giocatore perchè sa fare sia il trequartista che centrocampista, il giocatore ha una clausola di 10 milioni ma non sarebbe un problema, il giocatore piace anche al Napoli ma fino a quando ci sarà la possiibilità di andare al Milan Soriano darà la precedenza a loro,la Juventus ha fatto semplicemente un sondaggio.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Soriano vuole solo il Milan vuole ritrovare Mihajlovic, la trattativa potrebbe rientrare nel vivo già Lunedi o Martedi, ai rossoneri piace il giocatore perchè sa fare sia il trequartista che centrocampista, il giocatore ha una clausola di 10 milioni ma non sarebbe un problema, il giocatore piace anche al Napoli ma fino a quando ci sarà la possiibilità di andare al Milan Soriano darà la precedenza a loro,la Juventus ha fatto semplicemente un sondaggio.*



Niente arriverà lui, non abbiamo neanche la possibilità di sperare nel Napoli visti che aspetta noi, non ho parole veramente ci sono i soldi e li abbiamo spesi non male di più.


----------



## Giangy (15 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Soriano vuole solo il Milan vuole ritrovare Mihajlovic, la trattativa potrebbe rientrare nel vivo già Lunedi o Martedi, ai rossoneri piace il giocatore perchè sa fare sia il trequartista che centrocampista, il giocatore ha una clausola di 10 milioni ma non sarebbe un problema, il giocatore piace anche al Napoli ma fino a quando ci sarà la possiibilità di andare al Milan Soriano darà la precedenza a loro,la Juventus ha fatto semplicemente un sondaggio.*


Se vuole il Milan arriverà di sicuro questo maledetto Soriano, non vedo l'ora di vedere il nuovo centrocampo tutto Italiano, senza Ibrahimovic, sarà uno spettacolo gustarlo


----------



## patriots88 (15 Agosto 2015)

Soriano è una richiesta di Sinisa.

spero che sappia bene quello che fa.


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Soriano vuole solo il Milan vuole ritrovare Mihajlovic, la trattativa potrebbe rientrare nel vivo già Lunedi o Martedi, ai rossoneri piace il giocatore perchè sa fare sia il trequartista che centrocampista, il giocatore ha una clausola di 10 milioni ma non sarebbe un problema, il giocatore piace anche al Napoli ma fino a quando ci sarà la possiibilità di andare al Milan Soriano darà la precedenza a loro,la Juventus ha fatto semplicemente un sondaggio.*



Tornare dalle vancanze e vedere il disastro... Se prendiamo pure Soriano è davvero un mercato disastroso per il nostro centrocampo. Nessun concreto rinforzo che ci porta ad un livello superiore


----------



## Reblanck (16 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> guarda che questi 3 giocano tutti in ruoli diversi...



Oscar e Isco sono delle mezze punte invece Verratti gioca come Pirlo..
Cosa credi che serva a noi ?


----------



## Louis Gara (16 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Soriano vuole solo il Milan vuole ritrovare Mihajlovic, la trattativa potrebbe rientrare nel vivo già Lunedi o Martedi, ai rossoneri piace il giocatore perchè sa fare sia il trequartista che centrocampista, il giocatore ha una clausola di 10 milioni ma non sarebbe un problema, il giocatore piace anche al Napoli ma fino a quando ci sarà la possiibilità di andare al Milan Soriano darà la precedenza a loro,la Juventus ha fatto semplicemente un sondaggio.*


Gatto Soriano? Ma a cosa servirebbe? L'ennesimo giocatorino per cui si farà il discorso: "Se gli affianchi un centrocampista forte....."



patriots88 ha scritto:


> Soriano è una richiesta di Sinisa.
> 
> spero che sappia bene quello che fa.


Ce lo vedo Mihajlovic che tra gli innumerevoli trequartisti del panorama calcistico, sente il bisogno impellente di avere Soriano.
Bertolacci, Soriano, Romagnoli. Ma che squadra dobbiamo allestire? I giocatori top dove sono?
Si sono sfrusciati 80 milioni e ora giustamente devono fare le pulci per comprare i giocatori che rimangono


----------



## O Animal (16 Agosto 2015)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Oscar e Isco sono delle mezze punte invece Verratti gioca come Pirlo..
> Cosa credi che serva a noi ?



Uno che sappia giocare a calcio...


----------



## Memories of the Time (16 Agosto 2015)

Ma non potevamo prendere Valdifiori per la metà. Proprio per dire "almeno un regista l'abbiamo preso", per quanto onesto mesteriante, non l'ennesimo incursore, ne siamo pieni


----------



## J&B (16 Agosto 2015)

Prendendo il centrale basso De Jong che fine farebbe?


----------



## Memories of the Time (16 Agosto 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> Prendendo il centrale basso De Jong che fine farebbe?



Sulla destra come gattuso?


----------



## Snake (16 Agosto 2015)

è destino che tutti i medioman italiani dobbiamo prenderli noi, ripensandoci manca solo il mitico Lazzari


----------



## Giangy (16 Agosto 2015)

Se Aquilani era ancora senza squadra, secondo me il mitico gallo ci avrebbe fatto un altro pensierino... anzi c'è anche Galloppa che è svincolato, il progetto scarsi made in Italy torna di moda vedo, come Italiani in rosa mi piacciono solo Romangoli, e Josè Mauri, proprio quest'ultimo sarebbe sbagliato girarlo in prestito, per fare posto al gatto Soriano


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> è destino che tutti i medioman italiani dobbiamo prenderli noi, ripensandoci manca solo il mitico Lazzari


Fortunatamente si è accasato al Carpi.


----------



## Renegade (16 Agosto 2015)

Non paragoniamo Soriano e Bertolacci ad Aquilani, su. Quest'ultimo è stato limitato dai pesanti infortuni e da una personalità non molto vivace. Ma tecnicamente era un ben di Dio. E sa impostare. Anche ora sarebbe stato più utile un Aquilani che quei due messi insieme. Aquilani era il centrocampista che avremmo dovuto riscattare e tenerci al posto di Montolivo.

Comunque alla fine Soriano arriverà. Non ci sono dubbi su questo. Però pare sia una scelta di Mihajlovic. Quindi oltre Galliani vanno date le colpe anche a lui.


----------



## VonVittel (16 Agosto 2015)

Ma un pensierino per Isco ora che il real ha preso Kovacic? Oppure devono lasciarlo alla Juventus?


----------



## Jaqen (16 Agosto 2015)

Ma i 30 milioni per Kondogbia? Bertolacci era un colpo a sé, oltre ad essere un colpo al cuore direte voi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Soriano vuole solo il Milan vuole ritrovare Mihajlovic, la trattativa potrebbe rientrare nel vivo già Lunedi o Martedi, ai rossoneri piace il giocatore perchè sa fare sia il trequartista che centrocampista, il giocatore ha una clausola di 10 milioni ma non sarebbe un problema, il giocatore piace anche al Napoli ma fino a quando ci sarà la possiibilità di andare al Milan Soriano darà la precedenza a loro,la Juventus ha fatto semplicemente un sondaggio.*


Sa fare, sa fare... quanto odio questa disinformazione. Il trequartista non lo sa fare, punto primo, mentre il centrocampista lo sa fare ma male, punto secondo.


----------



## Memories of the Time (16 Agosto 2015)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Ma un pensierino per Isco ora che il real ha preso Kovacic? Oppure devono lasciarlo alla Juventus?



Sicuramente Isco viene al Milan invece che alla Juve.


----------



## VonVittel (16 Agosto 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Sicuramente Isco viene al Milan invece che alla Juve.



Per lo stesso motivo per cui Bacca ha rifiutato club che giocano la Champions. Ora non dico che Isco preferisce sicuramente il Milan alla Juve, anzi, ma comunque un tentativo lo si può fare. Anche perché non tutti i calciatori sono dei Martinez o Kondogbia. Non diamo per scontato che tutti rifiutino il Milan, altrimenti ce li meritiamo assolutamente i Bertolacci e i Soriano di turno


----------



## MissRossonera (16 Agosto 2015)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Ma un pensierino per Isco ora che il real ha preso Kovacic? Oppure devono lasciarlo alla Juventus?



Non si fanno i dispetti agli amici. 
Che amarezza...


----------



## Memories of the Time (16 Agosto 2015)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Per lo stesso motivo per cui Bacca ha rifiutato club che giocano la Champions. Ora non dico che Isco preferisce sicuramente il Milan alla Juve, anzi, ma comunque un tentativo lo si può fare. Anche perché non tutti i calciatori sono dei Martinez o Kondogbia. Non diamo per scontato che tutti rifiutino il Milan, altrimenti ce li meritiamo assolutamente i Bertolacci e i Soriano di turno



Non penso sia andata così. Bacca non lo cercava la Juve, che ha più budget di noi (per lo stipendio) e un appeal quanto, quattro volte il nostro?


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Agosto 2015)

Di Marzio non ne parla, ergo è fuffa


----------



## VonVittel (16 Agosto 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Non penso sia andata così. Bacca non lo cercava la Juve, che ha più budget di noi (per lo stipendio) e un appeal quanto, quattro volte il nostro?



Non mi riferivo alla Juve, ma al Manchester e all'Arsenal che lo avevano seguito. Nonostante questo è venuto da noi. 
Ritornando a Soriano, credo che il Milan stia temporeggiando perché forse cercano il vero colpo a centrocampo. Se non stessero cercando nessun'altro, a quest'ora Soriano lo avremmo già visto all'opera con la maglia rossonera. Dunque se arriva, o sarà l'ultima scelta oppure, anche se non ci credo affatto, si trasferisce da noi negli ultimi giorni di mercato, dopo aver già preso il famigerato centrocampista


----------



## luigi61 (16 Agosto 2015)

[MENTION=2112]luigi61[/MENTION] lascia stare quella fonte (il giocatore è pure extra) e restiamo on topic


----------



## VonVittel (16 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## VonVittel (16 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com riporta un'articolo con cui afferma che il Milan sarebbe interessato Djuricic giovane centrocampista del Benfica; il prezzo è di 12,5 milioni; Mihajllovic lo conosceva da allenatore della nazionale Serba



Giovane, talentuoso e capace. Mi ricordo che lo seguivano quando giocava con l'Heerenveen. Purtroppo dalla fonte che hai citato la notizia lascia il tempo che trova, ma se fosse vero, punteremmo a un bel centrocampista (anche se credo che agirebbe da trequartista, dal momento che ha attitudini prettamente offensive)


----------



## luigi61 (16 Agosto 2015)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Giovane, talentuoso e capace. Mi ricordo che lo seguivano quando giocava con l'Heerenveen. Purtroppo dalla fonte che hai citato la notizia lascia il tempo che trova, ma se fosse vero, avremmo un bel centrocampista (anche se credo che agirebbe da trequartista, dal momento che ha attitudini prettamente offensive)


Speriamo che questa volte ci azzeccano!!


----------



## kolao95 (16 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Soriano vuole solo il Milan vuole ritrovare Mihajlovic, la trattativa potrebbe rientrare nel vivo già Lunedi o Martedi, ai rossoneri piace il giocatore perchè sa fare sia il trequartista che centrocampista, il giocatore ha una clausola di 10 milioni ma non sarebbe un problema, il giocatore piace anche al Napoli ma fino a quando ci sarà la possiibilità di andare al Milan Soriano darà la precedenza a loro,la Juventus ha fatto semplicemente un sondaggio.*



*Restiamo sul topic, per le fonti vi ricordo queste indicazioni*: http://www.milanworld.net/le-fonti-delle-notizie-natura-e-raccomandazioni-vt29537.html


----------



## VonVittel (16 Agosto 2015)

.


----------



## the king james 23 (16 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: Soriano vuole solo il Milan vuole ritrovare Mihajlovic, la trattativa potrebbe rientrare nel vivo già Lunedi o Martedi, ai rossoneri piace il giocatore perchè sa fare sia il trequartista che centrocampista, il giocatore ha una clausola di 10 milioni ma non sarebbe un problema, il giocatore piace anche al Napoli ma fino a quando ci sarà la possiibilità di andare al Milan Soriano darà la precedenza a loro,la Juventus ha fatto semplicemente un sondaggio.*



Soriano regista  Anche quest'anno in champions ci andiamo il prossimo anno.


----------



## Casnop (16 Agosto 2015)

Per Soriano può farsi lo stesso tipo di analisi che fu fatta per Bonaventura trequarti: giocatore di tecnica e di corsa che funge da attaccante di supporto a Zlatan che, non rivolto alla porta, attira a sé la difesa avversaria per assistere il compagno che entra da dietro. Come Boateng nel 10-11, come Nocerino nel 11-12. Ma appunto ha un valore accanto ed insieme a Zlatan. Ecco quando si dice di un uomo squadra, che cambia i connotati tecnici di chi gli sta a fianco.


----------



## tash (16 Agosto 2015)

Dovesse veramente arrivare Soriano vorrebbe dire che sono certi di Ibra, non ci sarebbe altra spiegazione. E con Ibra il trio Soriano, Bertolacci e Bonaventura sarebbe da 25 gol


----------



## luigi61 (16 Agosto 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Per Soriano può farsi lo stesso tipo di analisi che fu fatta per Bonaventura trequarti: giocatore di tecnica e di corsa che funge da attaccante di supporto a Zlatan che, non rivolto alla porta, attira a sé la difesa avversaria per assistere il compagno che entra da dietro. Come Boateng nel 10-11, come Nocerino nel 11-12. Ma appunto ha un valore accanto ed insieme a Zlatan. Ecco quando si dice di un uomo squadra, che cambia i connotati tecnici di chi gli sta a fianco.



Esamina esatta nell'ottica dell'arrivo del Messia! ma....se non arriva?? addio c.l e lotta per i primi 3 posti


----------



## 666psycho (16 Agosto 2015)

Cmq io non capisco ma se vogliamo prenderlo cosa stiamo aspettando?? c'è una clausola di 10 milioni, la paghi e ti porti il giocatore a casa.. non vedo il problema..per le trattative ci vogliono sempre 2 mesi.. io non so


----------



## Lorenzo (17 Agosto 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Cmq io non capisco ma se vogliamo prenderlo cosa stiamo aspettando?? c'è una clausola di 10 milioni, la paghi e ti porti il giocatore a casa.. non vedo il problema..per le trattative ci vogliono sempre 2 mesi.. io non so



I giornali dicono che vogliamo prenderlo. Ecco il problema.

Senza contare che, come già è stato detto, la clausola è valida solo per l'estero.


----------



## 666psycho (17 Agosto 2015)

Lorenzo ha scritto:


> come già è stato detto, la clausola è valida solo per l'estero.



ah già è vero, mi ero dimenticato..grazie


----------



## Jino (17 Agosto 2015)

Soriano è un profilo che tatticamente non so cosa ci possa cambiare. Serve un calciatore in mezzo al campo già con un profilo internazionale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (17 Agosto 2015)

Ma sto cesso di Galliani , quando c'è da andare a prendere qualcuno di importante va al mare... Mentre quando ci sono in ballo cessi strapagati chiama , scrive , va a citofonare  

Sempre più schifo


----------



## Casnop (17 Agosto 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Esamina esatta nell'ottica dell'arrivo del Messia! ma....se non arriva?? addio c.l e lotta per i primi 3 posti


Non credere che gli eventi siano slegati: il Milan potrebbe approfondire su Soriano solo se avesse certezze sull'arrivo di Ibrahimovic. Diversamente, dovrebbe optare su un giocatore diverso, un internazionale di alta reputazione, cui affidare lo sviluppo del gioco, nel ruolo di centrocampista centrale basso (operazione di gran lunga preferibile, ma forse meno gradita al tecnico), o un trequarti che viene a prendere la palla più in basso e verticalizza subito il gioco, e qui il nome di Kovacic aveva un senso. Vediamo se si muove foglia a Parigi e se a Madrid l'arrivo del croato provoca tracimazioni e smottamenti: a valle ci posizioniamo noi.


----------



## Aron (17 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma sto cesso di Galliani , quando c'è da andare a prendere qualcuno di importante va al mare... Mentre quando ci sono in ballo cessi strapagati chiama , scrive , va a citofonare
> 
> Sempre più schifo



Il suo arrivo è diventato ipotizzabile dal giorno dell'ingaggio di Mihajlovic.
Ipotizzabile, non sicuro.


----------



## Casnop (17 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma sto cesso di Galliani , quando c'è da andare a prendere qualcuno di importante va al mare... Mentre quando ci sono in ballo cessi strapagati chiama , scrive , va a citofonare
> 
> Sempre più schifo



Anche cinque anni fa aveva la stanzetta all'Imperiale al Forte prenotata fino a fine agosto, e rispetto' il contratto: per Robinho mandò direttamente Braida a Manchester, aveva da fare le sabbiature... a Barcellona, tre giorni e due notti, senza modella svedese all'andata ma con uno svedese al ritorno che gli chiedeva soldi. Pensa te che sfigato.


----------



## The P (17 Agosto 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il suo arrivo è diventato ipotizzabile dal giorno dell'ingaggio di Mihajlovic.
> Ipotizzabile, non sicuro.



Calciomercato.com da questa versione dei fatti: Mihajlovic vorrebbe Soriano, giocatore che adora e con il quale sta avendo continui contatti. Galliani temporeggia, vorrebbe un giocatore capace di cambiare volto al centrocampo. Un calciatore TOP per il quale è pronto a spendere anche 30mln.

Sarà vero?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (17 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com da questa versione dei fatti: Mihajlovic vorrebbe Soriano, giocatore che adora e con il quale sta avendo continui contatti. Galliani temporeggia, vorrebbe un giocatore capace di cambiare volto al centrocampo. Un calciatore TOP per il quale è pronto a spendere anche 30mln.
> 
> Sarà vero?



Dubito a quelle cifre Witsel sarebbe già atterrato a Milano. Secondo me è più plausibile che a centrocampo invece non si voglia spendere e si aspetti qualche occasione last minute da 10-15 milioni che se non si paleserà farà si che si viri appunto su Soriano.


----------



## devils milano (17 Agosto 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma sto cesso di Galliani , quando c'è da andare a prendere qualcuno di importante va al mare... Mentre quando ci sono in ballo cessi strapagati chiama , scrive , va a citofonare
> 
> Sempre più schifo



ahahah è tutta colpa di Nelio Lucas


----------



## zlatan (17 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com da questa versione dei fatti: Mihajlovic vorrebbe Soriano, giocatore che adora e con il quale sta avendo continui contatti. Galliani temporeggia, vorrebbe un giocatore capace di cambiare volto al centrocampo. Un calciatore TOP per il quale è pronto a spendere anche 30mln.
> 
> Sarà vero?



Cioè zio Fester vorrebbe un top, ma Sinisa invece insiste per avere una pippa..... Si certo direi verosimile....


----------



## Jaqen (17 Agosto 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Calciomercato.com da questa versione dei fatti: Mihajlovic vorrebbe Soriano, giocatore che adora e con il quale sta avendo continui contatti. Galliani temporeggia, vorrebbe un giocatore capace di cambiare volto al centrocampo. Un calciatore TOP per il quale è pronto a spendere anche 30mln.
> 
> Sarà vero?



Sì, sicuramente. Me lo vedo Sinisa, "Non voglio Gundogan! Voglio Soriano!!"


----------



## Memories of the Time (17 Agosto 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Cioè zio Fester vorrebbe un top, ma Sinisa invece insiste per avere una pippa..... Si certo direi verosimile....



Sì infatti, ce lo vedo Galliani che con la sua vastissima rete di osservatori vuole contendersi le stelle più promettenti d'europa anche a 30 milioni, è lì con la foto di Tielemans in cameretta e sotto l'ombrellone...


----------



## J&B (17 Agosto 2015)

Allora è Sinisa la rovina del Milan?


----------



## Jino (17 Agosto 2015)

J&B ha scritto:


> Allora è Sinisa la rovina del Milan?



No, ma di sicuro si sta assumendo dei rischi enormi visto che ha voluto fortemente Bertolacci a 20, fortissimamente Romagnoli a 25 ed ora vorrebbe Soriano a 10. Stiamo parlando ad oggi di 45 mln di investimenti per accontentare il tecnico, potenzialmente oltre 50. 

Parliamo di tre giocatori tutti da valutare, lui in loro crede tantissimo, speriamo abbia ragione. Ma se si sbaglia sarà sicuramente il primo ad andare al patibolo per aver chiesto esplicitamente due tre titolari che falliscono.


----------



## zlatan (17 Agosto 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> No, ma di sicuro si sta assumendo dei rischi enormi visto che ha voluto fortemente Bertolacci a 20, fortissimamente Romagnoli a 25 ed ora vorrebbe Soriano a 10. Stiamo parlando ad oggi di 45 mln di investimenti per accontentare il tecnico, potenzialmente oltre 50.
> 
> Parliamo di tre giocatori tutti da valutare, lui in loro crede tantissimo, speriamo abbia ragione. Ma se si sbaglia sarà sicuramente il primo ad andare al patibolo per aver chiesto esplicitamente due tre titolari che falliscono.



Oh ragazzi ma sta chiedendo Soriano perchè non gli comprano uno forte a centrocampo, e allora piuttosto che Montolivo, Nocerino, Poli o Mauri, chiede Soriano, ma se gli comprassero Xabi Alonso, Soriano mica lo vorrebbe.....


----------



## Jino (17 Agosto 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Oh ragazzi ma sta chiedendo Soriano perchè non gli comprano uno forte a centrocampo, e allora piuttosto che Montolivo, Nocerino, Poli o Mauri, chiede Soriano, ma se gli comprassero Xabi Alonso, Soriano mica lo vorrebbe.....



Su questo sicuramente sono d'accordo. Non credo direbbe di si a Soriano e no a Witsel.


----------



## Reblanck (17 Agosto 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Uno che sappia giocare a calcio...



Esatto e questi sanno giocare a calcio,ecco il motivo per cui nn arrivano.


----------



## Renegade (17 Agosto 2015)

Arriverà, arriverà.


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2015)

*Sky: il Milan è più orientato verso un centrocampista con esperienza internazionale. Mihajlovic, però, garantisce per Soriano. Sul giocatore c'è forte anche il Napoli.*


----------



## The P (17 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan è più orientato verso un centrocampista con esperienza internazionale. Mihajlovic, però, garantisce per Soriano. Sul giocatore c'è forte anche il Napoli.*



dopo Allegri fissato per Matri ecco Mihajlovic fissato per Soriano., un giocatore che i tifosi stessi della Samp ritengono mediocri. Ma non ce ne va bene una. Non lo ascoltate!!!


----------



## Renegade (17 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan è più orientato verso un centrocampista con esperienza internazionale. Mihajlovic, però, garantisce per Soriano. Sul giocatore c'è forte anche il Napoli.*



Un po' come Conte con Giovinco e Prandelli con Giaccherini. Alla fine tutti gli allenatori hanno la propria fissazione per un cesso mediocre. Peccato che ne faremo le spese noi. Soriano-Bertolacci a centrocampo mentre gli altri girano con Pogba, Strootman, Biglia, Pjanic, Nainggolan, Hernanes, Kondogbia, Brozovic, Dio mio...


----------



## Mille e una notte (17 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan è più orientato verso un centrocampista con esperienza internazionale. Mihajlovic, però, garantisce per Soriano. Sul giocatore c'è forte anche il Napoli.*


 Mah...un grande allenatore neanche sa chi è Soriano. Ma chiedere grandi giocatori no?


----------



## Kaw (17 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan è più orientato verso un centrocampista con esperienza internazionale. Mihajlovic, però, garantisce per Soriano. Sul giocatore c'è forte anche il Napoli.*


Ma soprattutto a che serve?
Con Honda potenziale titolare, ricordiamo che c'è anche Suso (a meno che non lo vendano), ma in ogni caso non vedo il senso di spendere 10 milioni per una riserva.


----------



## Elmajiko10 (17 Agosto 2015)

Moggi ho letto un intervista dell'intermediario di witsel e ha esplicemente dichiarato che se i rossoneri vogliono il loro assistito e in pole position....se 2+2 fa 4 ....praticamente è fatta


----------



## Aragorn (17 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan è più orientato verso un centrocampista con esperienza internazionale. Mihajlovic, però, garantisce per Soriano. Sul giocatore c'è forte anche il Napoli.*



Non credevo che anche Sky potesse abbassarsi a questi livelli. Tra un po' uscirà la notizia che il Bayern aveva proposto lo scambio Poli- Goetze ma Mihajlovic ha rifiutato


----------



## markjordan (17 Agosto 2015)

soriano forse arriva se arriva ibra , se ibra non arriva arriva witsel
e' un obbiettivo di riserva last minute


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2015)

*Peppe Di Stefano: Mihajlovic continua a chiedere Soriano*


----------



## Hellscream (17 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Mihajlovic continua a chiedere Soriano*



Ma perchè ci dobbiamo sparare gli ultimi soldi del mercato co sto gatto?


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Mihajlovic continua a chiedere Soriano*



E il brand in Asia tocca picchi mai raggiunti


----------



## kolao95 (18 Agosto 2015)

Maddai, Sinisa..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Mihajlovic continua a chiedere Soriano*


Anima e coraggio e giù di critiche a Mihajlovic, ho capito che è un nostro beniamino, è anche il mio, ma dobbiamo prendercela soltanto con lui se arriverà gatto soriano e non con la società.


----------



## Jaqen (18 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Mihajlovic continua a chiedere Soriano*



Secondo me Sinisa gli chiede tutti e due ed è pronto a salutare volentieri Nocerino, Poli e Tontolivo.


----------



## Jaqen (18 Agosto 2015)

Poi ovvio, se il profilo con esperienza è l'Essien di turno, allora meglio Soriano all life long


----------



## kolao95 (18 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Secondo me Sinisa gli chiede tutti e due ed è pronto a salutare volentieri Nocerino, Poli e Tontolivo.



Così avrebbe senso, ma non credo che ci sbarazzeremo di quei tre.


----------



## Aron (18 Agosto 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Non credevo che anche Sky potesse abbassarsi a questi livelli. Tra un po' uscirà la notizia che il Bayern aveva proposto lo scambio Poli- Goetze ma Mihajlovic ha rifiutato



Da Sky ci si può aspettare di tutto. 

Prendere in considerazione che Mihajlovic abbia chiesto sia Soriano sia Witsel è così difficile?


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Mihajlovic continua a chiedere Soriano*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan è più orientato verso un centrocampista con esperienza internazionale. Mihajlovic, però, garantisce per Soriano. Sul giocatore c'è forte anche il Napoli.*



*Pedullà: La Sampdoria spera che il Milan prenda Soriano entro questa settimana pagando la clausola di 10 milioni, ma anche se i rossoneri si presentassero gli ultimi giorni di mercato la Samodoria non chiuderebbe la porta. La situazione potrebbe cambiare solo se i rossoneri avessero l'oppurtunità di andare su un centrocampista internazionale e di spessore. Witzel resta il sogno ma ad oggi viste le condizioni economiche resta molto difficile. *


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: La Sampdoria spera che il Milan prenda Soriano entro questa settimana pagando la clausola di 10 milioni, ma anche se i rossoneri si presentassero gli ultimi giorni di mercato la Samodoria non chiuderebbe la porta. La situazione potrebbe cambiare solo se i rossoneri avessero l'oppurtunità di andare su un centrocampista internazionale e di spessore. Witzel resta il sogno ma ad oggi viste le condizioni economiche resta molto difficile. *



Soriano alla lunga si può anche rivelare un acquisto importante, ma a noi adesso come adesso serve un giocatore di una certa caratura, un profilo interazionale, serve un Witsel.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (18 Agosto 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Mihajlovic continua a chiedere Soriano*



Non so se la notizia sia vera.
Io sto dalla parte di Sinisa: lo conosce bene e se lo vuole è perchè crede in lui.
I pareri dei tifosi cambiano da un'ora all'altra oppure rimangono stabili per simpatia o antipatia.
Anch'io preferirei Witsel nel ruolo, ma il mio parere conta _niente_ di fronte a quello dell'allenatore.
Ubi maior...


----------



## Renegade (18 Agosto 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Soriano alla lunga si può anche rivelare un acquisto importante, ma a noi adesso come adesso serve un giocatore di una certa caratura, un profilo interazionale, serve un Witsel.





osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Non so se la notizia sia vera.
> Io sto dalla parte di Sinisa: lo conosce bene e se lo vuole è perchè crede in lui.
> I pareri dei tifosi cambiano da un'ora all'altra oppure rimangono stabili per simpatia o antipatia.
> Anch'io preferirei Witsel nel ruolo, ma il mio parere conta _niente_ di fronte a quello dell'allenatore.
> Ubi maior...



E andiamo a prendere l'ennesimo con le caratteristiche che già abbiamo in rosa e l'ennesimo per cui dovremo fare il discorso ''Eh ma se gli metti due buoni affianco è utile''?


----------



## zlatan (18 Agosto 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Non so se la notizia sia vera.
> Io sto dalla parte di Sinisa: lo conosce bene e se lo vuole è perchè crede in lui.
> I pareri dei tifosi cambiano da un'ora all'altra oppure rimangono stabili per simpatia o antipatia.
> Anch'io preferirei Witsel nel ruolo, ma il mio parere conta _niente_ di fronte a quello dell'allenatore.
> Ubi maior...



Continuo a pensare che chieda Soriano perchè è accessibile come prezzi. Dalle parole di Silvio di stanotte, è chiaro che verrà accontentato, a questo punto speriamo si riveli una grande sorpresa come Boateng l'anno dello scudetto. PEr quest'anno mi accontento di lottare per il terzo posto, i prossimi passi devono essere il closing, e un grande regalo di Bee a Gennaio se siamo in corsa ancora per il terzo posto.....


----------



## Jaqen (18 Agosto 2015)

Peccato, ci voleva uno super forte sulla trequarti. Se poi vogliono farci giocare Ibra, allora è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E andiamo a prendere l'ennesimo con le caratteristiche che già abbiamo in rosa e l'ennesimo per cui dovremo fare il discorso ''Eh ma se gli metti due buoni affianco è utile''?



Sisi, è cosi.


----------



## zlatan (18 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Peccato, ci voleva uno super forte sulla trequarti. Se poi vogliono farci giocare Ibra, allora è un'altra cosa.



Ancora Ibra?? Ragazzi non lo mollano smettiamo di illuderci....


----------



## Jaqen (18 Agosto 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ancora Ibra?? Ragazzi non lo mollano smettiamo di illuderci....



Non è che se non arriva mi butto giù dal terrazzo...


----------



## zlatan (18 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Non è che se non arriva mi butto giù dal terrazzo...



Per carità giu' dal terrazzo no, pero' se lo avessero preso avremmo lottato per lo scudetto anche senza centrocampista, ne sono piu' che certo. Ma nn si puo' avere tutto, la squadra vista in questo precampionato, al di là dei risultati mi è piaciuta, per il terzo posto ce la giochiamo credo.....


----------



## osvaldobusatti (18 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E andiamo a prendere l'ennesimo con le caratteristiche che già abbiamo in rosa e l'ennesimo per cui dovremo fare il discorso ''Eh ma se gli metti due buoni affianco è utile''?



Magari è meglio di Bonaventura, non credi?


----------



## Renegade (18 Agosto 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Magari è meglio di Bonaventura, non credi?


 
E cosa centra dai... A noi servono giocatori che impostino il gioco, lo sanno anche i muri... E' come se hai una perdita nel bagno e invece di ripararla continui a comprare nuove mattonelle...


----------



## osvaldobusatti (18 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> E cosa centra dai... A noi servono giocatori che impostino il gioco, lo sanno anche i muri... E' come se hai una perdita nel bagno e invece di ripararla continui a comprare nuove mattonelle...



Spiegalo a quell'incompetente di Mihailovic.


----------



## robs91 (18 Agosto 2015)

Stiamo facendo il centrocampo delle riserve della Nazionale Italiota.


----------



## The Ripper (18 Agosto 2015)

Io proprio non capisco la fissa per Soriano. Ma non lo vedono che è un mediocre?
eddai su... A questo punto era meglio Valdifiori!


----------



## admin (18 Agosto 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Stiamo facendo il centrocampo delle riserve della Nazionale Italiota.




È già. Amara verità.


----------



## Memories of the Time (18 Agosto 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Io proprio non capisco la fissa per Soriano. Ma non lo vedono che è un mediocre?
> eddai su... A questo punto era meglio Valdifiori!



Ma Valdifiori era meglio anche di Bertolacci


----------



## zlatan (18 Agosto 2015)

Ragazzi io mi metto totalmente nelle mani di Sinisa....


----------



## danyrossonera (18 Agosto 2015)

Meglio nessuno che soriano....


----------



## kolao95 (18 Agosto 2015)

Comunque, aspettate, leggo spesso che Soriano è solo un incursore, quando non è così. E' un giocatore molto bravo anche a verticalizzare, e infatti penso che Sinisa lo voglia per questo, con una discreta tecnica. Il problema è che può andar bene per quest'anno che facciamo solo il campionato, ma quando il livello si alza serve totalmente altro.


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Agosto 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Stiamo facendo il centrocampo delle riserve della Nazionale Italiota.



Credo che l'ItalMilan continui a balenare nella testa del nano, e Mihajlovic mi pare proprio che avalli questa cosa, lo confermò anche in conferenza.

Contenti loro


----------



## Devil (18 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Credo che l'ItalMilan continui a balenare nella testa del nano, e Mihajlovic mi pare proprio che avalli questa cosa, lo confermò anche in conferenza.
> 
> Contenti loro



Il problema è che con "lìItalMilan" puoi arrivare al massimo in EL (se tutto va bene)


----------



## zlatan (18 Agosto 2015)

Va bè ragazzi però anche noi tutto questo odio per Soriano e che cacchio ci ha fatto??? Ricordate Boateng? Un mediocre eppure quei 2 anni al Milan o meglio un anno e mezzo tempo di conoscere la Satta, ha fatto faville... Soriano non sarà Cristiano Ronaldo, ma ha pur sempre fatto un grande campionato l'anno scorso, non è che quest'anno giocheremo a Madrid o a Monaco, giochiamo solo il campionato, e se lo vuole cosi' tanto ci sarà pure un motivo... Fidiamoci di Sinisa, ha già fatto fuori Montolivo Bonera, Adesso sta per fare fuori pure Abate e Zapata, fidiamoci di lui e arriviamo terzi.....


----------



## 2515 (18 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Comunque, aspettate, leggo spesso che Soriano è solo un incursore, quando non è così. E' un giocatore molto bravo anche a verticalizzare, e infatti penso che Sinisa lo voglia per questo, con una discreta tecnica. Il problema è che può andar bene per quest'anno che facciamo solo il campionato, ma quando il livello si alza serve totalmente altro.



Più che altro non ha alcun senso il fatto che abbiamo Bertolacci, che secondo me Sinisa neanche voleva in realtà e spiego anche perché:
abbiamo visto ieri che Sinisa non vuole lanci lunghi, vuole palla a terra, entrare in area per vie centrali, con uno-due rapidi e verticalizzazioni veloci. Per fare questo avere incursori a centrocampo è l'anticalcio! I giocatori che abbiamo sono adatti allo stile "lancio lungo alla punta centrale e sponde agli incursori e gioco sulla fascia con incursione dei centrocampisti a centro area". Sinista vuole fare proprio un gioco opposto a quello, quindi che senso hanno le mezzali che abbiamo noi?? Non ne abbiamo neanche una per fare quel tipo di gioco.


----------



## danyrossonera (18 Agosto 2015)

Non cambierà niente soriano basta sti giocatori o si prende un top o si rimane così.
Spendere tanto per spendere anche no.


----------



## zlatan (18 Agosto 2015)

danyrossonera ha scritto:


> Non cambierà niente soriano basta sti giocatori o si prende un top o si rimane così.
> Spendere tanto per spendere anche no.



Ecco questo è un discorso corretto siccome non ce lo regalano ma bisogna pagarlo 10 milioni, e in piu' i vari Nocerino Suso HOnda Cerci non se ne vogliono andare, teniamoci sti 10 milioni che possono tornare utili. Ma io ripeto mi fido di Sinisa e mi ricordo sempre di cosa ha combinato quel mediocre di Boateng l'anno dello scudetto....


----------



## Memories of the Time (18 Agosto 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ecco questo è un discorso corretto siccome non ce lo regalano ma bisogna pagarlo 10 milioni, e in piu' i vari Nocerino Suso HOnda Cerci non se ne vogliono andare, teniamoci sti 10 milioni che possono tornare utili. Ma io ripeto mi fido di Sinisa e mi ricordo sempre di cosa ha combinato quel mediocre di Boateng l'anno dello scudetto....



Con Ibra, eh


----------



## zlatan (18 Agosto 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Con Ibra, eh



Eh si anche questo è vero purtroppo...


----------



## Jaqen (18 Agosto 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Stiamo facendo il centrocampo delle riserve della Nazionale Italiota.



L'ItalMilan con Verratti non sarebbe dispiaciuto a nessuno


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Agosto 2015)

*Sportmediaset: Il Milan non ha fretta di chiudere per Soriano prima vuole sfoltire la rosa, Mihajlovic ha chiesto il giocatore della Sampdoria ma i rossoneri non sono disposti a sborsare 15 milioni per il cartellino.*


----------



## BossKilla7 (18 Agosto 2015)

*Gazzetta: Mihajlovic vorrebbe Soriano ma Berlusconi sembrerebbe non sentirci. Infatti il patron vorrebbe riporre il budget per il ritorno di Ibra o per un profilo internazionale*


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Agosto 2015)

*Di Marzio su Twitter: "Soriano è il più prendibile. Vorrebbero di meglio, non facile da trovare a certe condizioni"*


----------



## odio23 (18 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Il Milan non ha fretta di chiudere per Soriano prima vuole sfoltire la rosa, Mihajlovic ha chiesto il giocatore della Sampdoria ma i rossoneri non sono disposti a sborsare 15 milioni per il cartellino.*



la fonte è Bargiggia...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Il Milan non ha fretta di chiudere per Soriano prima vuole sfoltire la rosa, Mihajlovic ha chiesto il giocatore della Sampdoria ma i rossoneri non sono disposti a sborsare 15 milioni per il cartellino.*





BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Mihajlovic vorrebbe Soriano ma Berlusconi sembrerebbe non sentirci. Infatti il patron vorrebbe riporre il budget per il ritorno di Ibra o per un profilo internazionale*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio su Twitter: "Soriano è il più prendibile. Vorrebbero di meglio, non facile da trovare a certe condizioni"*



Staremo a vedere. Francamente dubito che chiuderemo il mercato con il solo Soriano.


----------



## Aron (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Staremo a vedere. Francamente dubito che chiuderemo il mercato con il solo Soriano.



Per Soriano si decide comunque questa settimana.
C'è un patto tra Sampdoria e il giocatore per non arrivare agli ultimi giorni di mercato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio su Twitter: "Soriano è il più prendibile. Vorrebbero di meglio, non facile da trovare a certe condizioni"*



Bene bene, vediamo....


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Agosto 2015)

*Milan Channel conferma : " il presidente si riferiva a SORIANO" *


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Agosto 2015)

*Milan Channel spegne gli entusiasmi: il nome a cui si riferiva Berlusconi molto probabilmente è Soriano, che potrebbe arrivare soltanto se dovesse partire un centrocampista. Il principale indiziato sembra essere Nocerino.*


----------



## kolao95 (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel spegne gli entusiasmi: il nome a cui si riferiva Berlusconi molto probabilmente è Soriano, che potrebbe arrivare soltanto se dovesse partire un centrocampista. Il principale indiziato sembra essere Nocerino.*



Sì, ma a questo punto il centrocampista di livello internazionale potrebbe arrivare comunque, o no?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Agosto 2015)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma a questo punto il centrocampista di livello internazionale potrebbe arrivare comunque, o no?



No, a meno che non ne partano due. Se per Soriano deve far posto Nocerino, per l'ipotetico Witsel dovrebbe far spazio un altro giocatore ancora. Ibra, invece, viene visto come una cosa a parte.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel spegne gli entusiasmi: il nome a cui si riferiva Berlusconi molto probabilmente è Soriano, che potrebbe arrivare soltanto se dovesse partire un centrocampista. Il principale indiziato sembra essere Nocerino.*



Se ne guardano bene a MC dall'alzare il tiro, chissà come mai


----------



## robs91 (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel spegne gli entusiasmi: il nome a cui si riferiva Berlusconi molto probabilmente è Soriano, che potrebbe arrivare soltanto se dovesse partire un centrocampista. Il principale indiziato sembra essere Nocerino.*


Ahahaha che mercato ridicolo...


----------



## Milan7champions (18 Agosto 2015)

E dopo Bertolacci ecco Soriano, 2 giocatori normali che nemmeno nell'Italia piu scarsa degli ultimi 30 anni giocano titolari


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel spegne gli entusiasmi: il nome a cui si riferiva Berlusconi molto probabilmente è Soriano, che potrebbe arrivare soltanto se dovesse partire un centrocampista. Il principale indiziato sembra essere Nocerino.*



ahimè, up


----------



## franck3211 (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel spegne gli entusiasmi: il nome a cui si riferiva Berlusconi molto probabilmente è Soriano, che potrebbe arrivare soltanto se dovesse partire un centrocampista. Il principale indiziato sembra essere Nocerino.*



Fino all'altro giorno dicevano che si interveniva sul centrocampo solo per qualcuno che portasse un reale salto di qualità, sono giornalisti, parole al vento.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel spegne gli entusiasmi: il nome a cui si riferiva Berlusconi molto probabilmente è Soriano, che potrebbe arrivare soltanto se dovesse partire un centrocampista. Il principale indiziato sembra essere Nocerino.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> ahimè, up



Dai ragazzi era prevedibile. Sempre meglio che niente, sperando anche in qualcun altro.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi era prevedibile. Sempre meglio che niente, sperando anche in qualcun altro.



appunto, l'unico caso in cui Soriano si può digerire è se arriva insieme ad Ibra. Ma proprio l'unico.


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi era prevedibile. Sempre meglio che niente, sperando anche in qualcun altro.



In realtà preferisco il niente. Cosa viene a fare Soriano al Milan?
Il centrocampista? E' meglio di Bertolacci e Bonaventura? No.
Il trequartista? E' meglio di Honda? No.

Acquisto inutile che non sposta niente. O prendevi Bertolacci o Soriano, basta accumulare doppioni degli stessi giocatori.
Bertolacci, Bonaventura, Soriano, ma che è?


----------



## malos (18 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> In realtà preferisco il niente. Cosa viene a fare Soriano al Milan?
> Il centrocampista? E' meglio di Bertolacci e Bonaventura? No.
> Il trequartista? E' meglio di Honda? No.
> 
> ...



Quoto.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> In realtà preferisco il niente. Cosa viene a fare Soriano al Milan?
> Il centrocampista? E' meglio di Bertolacci e Bonaventura? No.
> Il trequartista? E' meglio di Honda? No.
> 
> ...



Per me non è meglio ma neanche più scarso, in realtà avrei voluto che prendesse il posto di Poli, tanto non sempre saranno tutti a disposizione e se Soriano è scarso Poli è da brividi. Tanto con 10 mln il pelato non prende nessun altro.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio su Twitter: "Soriano è il più prendibile. Vorrebbero di meglio, non facile da trovare a certe condizioni"*



ma perchè tutti sti problemi a tirar fuori i soldi per witsel, quando ne hai messi 30 sull'unghia per bacca senza fiatare ?!?!?


----------



## el_gaucho (18 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> In realtà preferisco il niente. Cosa viene a fare Soriano al Milan?
> Il centrocampista? E' meglio di Bertolacci e Bonaventura? No.
> Il trequartista? E' meglio di Honda? No.
> 
> ...



Disamina inappuntabile


----------



## Darren Marshall (18 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> In realtà preferisco il niente. Cosa viene a fare Soriano al Milan?
> Il centrocampista? E' meglio di Bertolacci e Bonaventura? No.
> Il trequartista? E' meglio di Honda? No.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (18 Agosto 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset: Il Milan non ha fretta di chiudere per Soriano prima vuole sfoltire la rosa, Mihajlovic ha chiesto il giocatore della Sampdoria ma i rossoneri non sono disposti a sborsare 15 milioni per il cartellino.*



Sentita l'intervista rilasciata da Berlusconi alla presenza di Miha.
Il presidente afferma che la società è interessata a un c.campista e sta cercando la soluzione.
A questo punto è intervenuto Mihailovic, confermando il_ suo_ interesse per Soriano.
Evidentemente nella rosa dei nomi propostigli (che nessuno conosce, tranne Galliani), Miha ha scelto Soriano.
Credo che Messi & Verratti ed altri nomi più o meno roboanti non facessero parte della lista. L'allenatore non è stupido...
Ergo, se a lui piace Soriano è giusto che la società si adegui alla volontà dell'allenatore. L'alternativa è la volontà di Galliani.
Scegliete voi, io do più fiducia a Miha. Lui ci mette la faccia e la reputazione. Noi no.
Per non dire di Galliani...


----------



## Dexter (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel spegne gli entusiasmi: il nome a cui si riferiva Berlusconi molto probabilmente è Soriano, che potrebbe arrivare soltanto se dovesse partire un centrocampista. Il principale indiziato sembra essere Nocerino.*



Bertolacci, Soriano, Bonaventura, Montolivo, De Jong, Nocerino, Poli. Una roba da panico, mi viene da ridere solo a scriverlo un centrocampo del genere. Soriano non è neanche malaccio, il problema è che sono già stati spesi 20 milioni per quel mediocre di Bertolacci. Avessero preso Soriano a 10 un mese fa prima dell'arrivo del fenomeno del Genoa avrei detto ok, ma ritrovarsi a fine mercato ad aver speso 30 milioni per Bertolacci-Soriano senza aver migliorato il centrocampo di una virgola, è davvero da incompetenti quale è Galliani. Con 30 milioni prendi uno buono, non due scarti della Nazionale che non ti danno certo tanto di più di Poli o Bonaventura.


----------



## IronJaguar (18 Agosto 2015)

Dall'intervista si è visto che Berlusconi tentennava come uno che non ha voglia di spendere per un altro centrocampista. E' stato Mihajlovic che era lì di fianco a incalzare con un "siamo sulla buona strada". 
I motivi per cui si spendano soldi per Soriano quando si hanno già Bonaventura e Bertolacci oltre seimila giocatori sulla trequarti mi sono sconosciuti, che si tengano i soldi e poi si intervenga più seriamente a gennaio piuttosto.
Il fatto che Mihajlovic non voglia un regista e voglia l'ennesimo doppione mi lascia un po' perplesso ma va be, vediamo cosa succede.


----------



## zlatan (18 Agosto 2015)

Fidiamoci di Sinisa, i soldi non sono i nostri....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Agosto 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Bertolacci, Soriano, Bonaventura, Montolivo, De Jong, Nocerino, Poli. Una roba da panico, mi viene da ridere solo a scriverlo un centrocampo del genere. Soriano non è neanche malaccio, il problema è che sono già stati spesi 20 milioni per quel mediocre di Bertolacci. Avessero preso Soriano a 10 un mese fa prima dell'arrivo del fenomeno del Genoa avrei detto ok, ma ritrovarsi a fine mercato ad aver speso 30 milioni per Bertolacci-Soriano senza aver migliorato il centrocampo di una virgola, è davvero da incompetenti quale è Galliani. Con 30 milioni prendi uno buono, non due scarti della Nazionale che non ti danno certo tanto di più di Poli o Bonaventura.


Se arriverà il micio ce la dovremo prendere solo e soltanto con Mihajlovic, stavolta la società non c'entra. Il problema sarebbe il serbo che forse non ha capito di stare al Milan e non alla Sampdoria, a questo punto prendiamogli anche Palombo.


----------



## bargnani83 (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel spegne gli entusiasmi: il nome a cui si riferiva Berlusconi molto probabilmente è Soriano, che potrebbe arrivare soltanto se dovesse partire un centrocampista. Il principale indiziato sembra essere Nocerino.*


Lo stesso canale che prima di ferragosto diceva che si cercava un profilo internazionale e quindi escludeva soriano.complimenti.saranno contenti gli abbonati che si fanno prendere in giro.


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Agosto 2015)

Oh, comunque Allan è stato pagato la stessa cifra alla quale verrebbe via Soriano.
Però non è italiano, rotfl.


----------



## zlatan (18 Agosto 2015)

Ragazzi parliamo di Suma... Si Suma quello di "MA BACCA PRENDILO TE NOI NON LO VOGLIAMO" chiaro???


----------



## Aragorn (18 Agosto 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma perchè tutti sti problemi a tirar fuori i soldi per witsel, quando ne hai messi 30 sull'unghia per bacca senza fiatare ?!?!?



Semplice, perchè abbiamo finito i soldi. Probabilmente il budget per il centrocampo era di una trentina di milioni, ne hai già spesi 20 per Bertolacci e quindi ne rimangono una decina, e con queste risorse il massimo che puoi permetterti è, per l'appunto, il Soriano di turno.
Abbiamo commesso il classico errore dei provinciali dalla mentalità perdente: meglio prenderne due normali che uno forte.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel spegne gli entusiasmi: il nome a cui si riferiva Berlusconi molto probabilmente è Soriano, che potrebbe arrivare soltanto se dovesse partire un centrocampista. Il principale indiziato sembra essere Nocerino.*



Allora spero che Nocerino non vada via, tanto a Giugno va via perchè in scadenza, Soriano ci toccaherà poi sopportarlo per minimo 4 anni.


----------



## Dexter (18 Agosto 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se arriverà il micio ce la dovremo prendere solo e soltanto con Mihajlovic, stavolta la società non c'entra. Il problema sarebbe il serbo che forse non ha capito di stare al Milan e non alla Sampdoria, a questo punto prendiamogli anche Palombo.


Vero, infatti me la prendo con Galliani per Bertolacci, che è stato pagato il doppio di quanto verrà speso per il micione ed è anche meno utile. L'operazione Bertolacci è una delle più ridicole dell'ultimo decennio, senza esagerare...Della Serie A intendo, non del Milan.


----------



## zlatan (18 Agosto 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Vero, infatti me la prendo con Galliani per Bertolacci, che è stato pagato il doppio di quanto verrà speso per il micione ed è anche meno utile. L'operazione Bertolacci è una delle più ridicole dell'ultimo decennio, senza esagerare...Della Serie A intendo, non del Milan.



Riparliamone tra 4 mesi almeno io non ne sono così certo a me piace Bertolacci...


----------



## eldero (18 Agosto 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Vero, infatti me la prendo con Galliani per Bertolacci, che è stato pagato il doppio di quanto verrà speso per il micione ed è anche meno utile. L'operazione Bertolacci è una delle più ridicole dell'ultimo decennio, senza esagerare...Della Serie A intendo, non del Milan.



Ieri invece visto dal vivo a me è piaciuto molto


----------



## DannySa (18 Agosto 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Fidiamoci di Sinisa, i soldi non sono i nostri....



Le balle che cascano sì però....


----------



## MissRossonera (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel spegne gli entusiasmi: il nome a cui si riferiva Berlusconi molto probabilmente è Soriano, che potrebbe arrivare soltanto se dovesse partire un centrocampista. Il principale indiziato sembra essere Nocerino.*



Questi sono gli stessi che parlavano di profilo internazionale che spostasse gli equilibri non più di qualche giorno fa,tanto per ricordarne la coerenza e l'affidabilità. Però stavolta purtroppo sono convinta sia la verità. Se Miha l'ha scelto è perché tra i papabili non c'era di meglio, visto che forse il budget rimasto per il centrocampo non va oltre i 10 milioni.
Che poi il problema non è neanche Soriano in sé, che è discreto, quanto che mi pare la copia di Bonaventura e Bertolacci, e che dopo aver speso 30 milioni ci ritroveremo comunque con un centrocampo ignobile. Ditemi voi se questa non è incompetenza...


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Agosto 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Ergo, se a lui piace Soriano è giusto che la società si adegui alla volontà dell'allenatore. L'alternativa è la volontà di Galliani.



la rosa di nomi di galliani probabilmente sarà stata composta da gente tipo kucka, boateng, o i vari assistiti di d'amico, oscar damiani e soci.


----------



## Superpippo9 (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel spegne gli entusiasmi: il nome a cui si riferiva Berlusconi molto probabilmente è Soriano, che potrebbe arrivare soltanto se dovesse partire un centrocampista. Il principale indiziato sembra essere Nocerino.*



Vorrei sapere in quanti hanno visto 10 partite complete di Soriano per dire che è scarso! No perché se fa schifo come Bacca ( per molti era uno scarto, un Destro colombiano etc etc...) allora siamo a cavallo!!


----------



## cris (18 Agosto 2015)

Beh ragazzi, è agghiacciante:

Nocerino
Poli
Soriano
Montolivo
Bertolacci 
Bonaventura


----------



## Davidinho22 (18 Agosto 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> Beh ragazzi, è agghiacciante:
> 
> Nocerino
> Poli
> ...



 messi così tutti insieme fanno paura


----------



## zlatan (18 Agosto 2015)

Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> Vorrei sapere in quanti hanno visto 10 partite complete di Soriano per dire che è scarso! No perché se fa schifo come Bacca ( per molti era uno scarto, un Destro colombiano etc etc...) allora siamo a cavallo!!



Ecco concordo io per primo ho visto dei filmati di Bacca e ho pensato: Ecco il clone di Destro e senza uno che gli dà la palla siampo a posto... Poi ho scoperto di sbagliarmi di brutto. Perisic chi cacchio lo conosceva prima di essere accostato ai cugini??? Eppure se lo prendono diventano fortissimi secondo noi soloni.... Se gli cambiano nome e lo chiamano Sorianovic, vedrete che la gente comincia a documentarsi....


----------



## Underhill84 (18 Agosto 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Questi sono gli stessi che parlavano di profilo internazionale che spostasse gli equilibri non più di qualche giorno fa,tanto per ricordarne la coerenza e l'affidabilità. Però stavolta purtroppo sono convinta sia la verità. Se Miha l'ha scelto è perché tra i papabili non c'era di meglio, visto che forse il budget rimasto per il centrocampo non va oltre i 10 milioni.
> Che poi il problema non è neanche Soriano in sé, che è discreto, quanto che mi pare la copia di Bonaventura e Bertolacci, e che dopo aver speso 30 milioni ci ritroveremo comunque con un centrocampo ignobile. Ditemi voi se questa non è incompetenza...



Totalmente d'accordo! MC pure ha sto giro ha preso a schiaffi la passione di noi tifosi... ancora prese in giro... l'ennesime.



cris ha scritto:


> Beh ragazzi, è agghiacciante:
> 
> Nocerino
> Poli
> ...



Centrocampo da 4 ad essere generosi.


----------



## DannySa (18 Agosto 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> Beh ragazzi, è agghiacciante:
> 
> Nocerino
> Poli
> ...



Poi ci si chiede perché Muntari fosse sempre titolare, Nocerino voglia rimanere a tutti i costi, si punti gente tipo Soriano e Boateng voglia ritornare a casa per godersi la pensione.


----------



## Aron (18 Agosto 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> Beh ragazzi, è agghiacciante:
> 
> Nocerino
> Poli
> ...



Lista che provoca l'orticaria.

Soriano comunque sarebbe un tassello utile in un mosaico che comprende Ibra e Witsel (e possibilmente un regista).


----------



## Doctore (18 Agosto 2015)

Superpippo9 ha scritto:


> Vorrei sapere in quanti hanno visto 10 partite complete di Soriano per dire che è scarso! No perché se fa schifo come Bacca ( per molti era uno scarto, un Destro colombiano etc etc...) allora siamo a cavallo!!



Soriano rispetto a quello che abbiamo(honda)è un upgrade...Ma non è un giocatore su cui puntare...si deve puntare su altro se si vogliono certi risultati.


----------



## koti (18 Agosto 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Soriano rispetto a quello che abbiamo(honda)è un upgrade...Ma non è un giocatore su cui puntare...si deve puntare su altro se si vogliono certi risultati.


Sicuro che sia un upgrade? Soriano un assist come quello di ieri per Adriano non l'ha mai fatto nella vita.
Credo che se venisse farebbe la riserva di Bertolacci e Bonaventura, prenderebbe praticamente il posto di Poli.
Sulla trequarti ci sono Honda, Menez e Suso.


----------



## Louis Gara (18 Agosto 2015)

Honda gli mangia in testa a Soriano


----------



## Casnop (18 Agosto 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ecco concordo io per primo ho visto dei filmati di Bacca e ho pensato: Ecco il clone di Destro e senza uno che gli dà la palla siampo a posto... Poi ho scoperto di sbagliarmi di brutto. Perisic chi cacchio lo conosceva prima di essere accostato ai cugini??? Eppure se lo prendono diventano fortissimi secondo noi soloni.... Se gli cambiano nome e lo chiamano Sorianovic, vedrete che la gente comincia a documentarsi....


Se tu avessi sentito cosa dicevano una dozzina di anni fa del tuo omonimo, ai tempi dell'Ajax... il fratello scemo di Jari Litmanen, ad essere gentili!  Condivido comunque le tue osservazioni.


----------



## Memories of the Time (18 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Honda gli mangia in testa a Soriano



Se gli altri corressero alla sua velocità, sì


----------



## danyrossonera (18 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Honda gli mangia in testa a Soriano





.


----------



## AntaniPioco (18 Agosto 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Honda gli mangia in testa a Soriano



Non sono bastate due stagioni terribili di Honda? Ci sono ancora pareri favorevoli su di lui?


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Agosto 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Non sono bastate due stagioni terribili di Honda? Ci sono ancora pareri favorevoli su di lui?



Può essere un parere negativo anche se lo si ritiene superiore a Soriano eh.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Agosto 2015)

*Di Marzio: la trattativa è ufficialmente iniziata in queste ore. La Sampdoria vuole 10M da versare in una unica soluzione (corrispondenti alla clausola rescissoria). In caso di pagamento dilazionato, invece, la cifra aumenterebbe. Domani nuovi contatti. Una volta trovato l'accordo con la Samp, si contatterà l'agente del giocatore.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la trattativa è ufficialmente iniziata in queste ore. La Sampdoria vuole 10M da versare in una unica soluzione (corrispondenti alla clausola rescissoria). In caso di pagamento dilazionato, invece, la cifra aumenterebbe. Domani nuovi contatti. Una volta trovato l'accordo con la Samp, si contatterà l'agente del giocatore.*



up


----------



## franck3211 (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la trattativa è ufficialmente iniziata in queste ore. La Sampdoria vuole 10M da versare in una unica soluzione (corrispondenti alla clausola rescissoria). In caso di pagamento dilazionato, invece, la cifra aumenterebbe. Domani nuovi contatti. Una volta trovato l'accordo con la Samp, si contatterà l'agente del giocatore.*


ok è preso, miha lo vuole e miha si assumerà la conseguenza.


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la trattativa è ufficialmente iniziata in queste ore. La Sampdoria vuole 10M da versare in una unica soluzione (corrispondenti alla clausola rescissoria). In caso di pagamento dilazionato, invece, la cifra aumenterebbe. Domani nuovi contatti. Una volta trovato l'accordo con la Samp, si contatterà l'agente del giocatore.*



L'ideale sarebbe aggiungere a quei 10 anche Poli o Nocerino.


----------



## Memories of the Time (18 Agosto 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> L'ideale sarebbe aggiungere a quei 10 anche Poli o Nocerino.



*This


----------



## Davidinho22 (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la trattativa è ufficialmente iniziata in queste ore. La Sampdoria vuole 10M da versare in una unica soluzione (corrispondenti alla clausola rescissoria). In caso di pagamento dilazionato, invece, la cifra aumenterebbe. Domani nuovi contatti. Una volta trovato l'accordo con la Samp, si contatterà l'agente del giocatore.*



Signore mio eccone un altro che fra un paio di anni ci farà penare per essere silurato


----------



## robs91 (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la trattativa è ufficialmente iniziata in queste ore. La Sampdoria vuole 10M da versare in una unica soluzione (corrispondenti alla clausola rescissoria). In caso di pagamento dilazionato, invece, la cifra aumenterebbe. Domani nuovi contatti. Una volta trovato l'accordo con la Samp, si contatterà l'agente del giocatore.*



Dai spendiamo una quindicina di milioni per questo cesso,tanto paga Bee.....


----------



## DannySa (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la trattativa è ufficialmente iniziata in queste ore. La Sampdoria vuole 10M da versare in una unica soluzione (corrispondenti alla clausola rescissoria). In caso di pagamento dilazionato, invece, la cifra aumenterebbe. Domani nuovi contatti. Una volta trovato l'accordo con la Samp, si contatterà l'agente del giocatore.*



Facciamo i tirchi per Witsel e sbattiamo via altri 10 mln per Soriano, qui Sinisa mi scade un attimo.
Si poteva sondare il mercato un po' meglio, che dire.. speriamo non accettino e come succede quando si spera che non arrivi quel giocatore il giorno dopo è a Milanello.


----------



## Kaw (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la trattativa è ufficialmente iniziata in queste ore. La Sampdoria vuole 10M da versare in una unica soluzione (corrispondenti alla clausola rescissoria). In caso di pagamento dilazionato, invece, la cifra aumenterebbe. Domani nuovi contatti. Una volta trovato l'accordo con la Samp, si contatterà l'agente del giocatore.*


Dovremo farcene una ragione...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la trattativa è ufficialmente iniziata in queste ore. La Sampdoria vuole 10M da versare in una unica soluzione (corrispondenti alla clausola rescissoria). In caso di pagamento dilazionato, invece, la cifra aumenterebbe. Domani nuovi contatti. Una volta trovato l'accordo con la Samp, si contatterà l'agente del giocatore.*



I rischi di prendere un mister formatosi in provincia erano questi. Mi pare evidente che Mihajlovic ancora non ha capito dove si trova. Sinisa sarà pure un leader e trascinatore, ma dopo Bertolacci serviva tutt'altro che uno come Soriano. Questi 30M dovevano essere spesi in modo diverso. Ed avrebbero senso solo se arrivasse Ibra.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la trattativa è ufficialmente iniziata in queste ore. La Sampdoria vuole 10M da versare in una unica soluzione (corrispondenti alla clausola rescissoria). In caso di pagamento dilazionato, invece, la cifra aumenterebbe. Domani nuovi contatti. Una volta trovato l'accordo con la Samp, si contatterà l'agente del giocatore.*



Niente, arriva, accettiamolo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la trattativa è ufficialmente iniziata in queste ore. La Sampdoria vuole 10M da versare in una unica soluzione (corrispondenti alla clausola rescissoria). In caso di pagamento dilazionato, invece, la cifra aumenterebbe. Domani nuovi contatti. Una volta trovato l'accordo con la Samp, si contatterà l'agente del giocatore.*



*Laudisa conferma: siamo ai dettagli sulla clausola da 10M.*


----------



## admin (18 Agosto 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: la trattativa è ufficialmente iniziata in queste ore. La Sampdoria vuole 10M da versare in una unica soluzione (corrispondenti alla clausola rescissoria). In caso di pagamento dilazionato, invece, la cifra aumenterebbe. Domani nuovi contatti. Una volta trovato l'accordo con la Samp, si contatterà l'agente del giocatore.*




Benvenuto all'ennesimo Bonaventuras!


----------

